# Columbia University MFA Film : FALL 2017



## EclecticMel21 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey all,

I hope everybody who celebrates Thanksgiving had a wonderful holiday. The application deadline is a few short days away so I wanted to create a thread for those of us interested in the Columbia MFA film program. It would be great to have folks to talk to during the next couple of anxious months. The Columbia MFA threads for last year and the year before that were really helpful and active. I hope this one will be as well.

Please share any thoughts, tips or opinions. Here's to Columbia's Fall 2017 incoming class!


----------



## jazzterrible (Nov 28, 2016)

just sent in my app. on my way to the post right now to drop off my DVD's... also, i accidentally sent two materials in times new roman, not courier...


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Nov 28, 2016)

jazzterrible said:


> just sent in my app. on my way to the post right now to drop off my DVD's... also, i accidentally sent two materials in times new roman, not courier...





Hey Jazz! Congratulations on getting everything in and on time


----------



## icygee (Nov 29, 2016)

jazzterrible said:


> just sent in my app. on my way to the post right now to drop off my DVD's... also, i accidentally sent two materials in times new roman, not courier...



I did this when I applied two years ago and I got an interview, I wouldn't worry about it _too_ much.


----------



## jazzterrible (Nov 29, 2016)

haha cool.. i'm tripping.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2016)

jazzterrible said:


> haha cool.. i'm tripping.



I'm guessing you can't resubmit?


----------



## jazzterrible (Nov 29, 2016)

Chris W said:


> I'm guessing you can't resubmit?


nah :/


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Nov 29, 2016)

jazzterrible said:


> haha cool.. i'm tripping.


It's kind of impossible not to stress about every single decision or potential mistake but now that it's sent, try to relax and stay positive


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2016)

jazzterrible said:


> nah :/


Are you submitting to other school's too? You can get it right on those.


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Dec 5, 2016)

How is everybody feeling now that the applications are in?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm a current CU Film Directing MFA. I went through the same stress that all of you are going through. Let me know if you have questions and/or if I can help!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Dec 6, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a current CU Film Directing MFA. I went through the same stress that all of you are going through. Let me know if you have questions and/or if I can help!



What are they really looking for in a creative producing candidate? Also, when did they first contact you?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Dec 6, 2016)

Christopher Gooley said:


> What are they really looking for in a creative producing candidate? Also, when did they first contact you?


 Well, i can't really speak about the Producing Program, but knowing my classmates there is a wide variety of experiences and backgrounds. Some have never made a film before and some have lots of production experience. I do know that Columbia Prides itself on diverse classes, so out of the 70ish acceptances (45 Scr/Dir and about 25 Producers) More than half are women and at least half are international. 

You can look back on the google sheets to find out when the notification dates are. I think it is sometime in March? I think maybe I interviewed in January?


----------



## Boethius (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm a first-year screenwriting/directing candidate at CU. I found this site very helpful for me when I was applying last year. Feel free to ask me any questions as well.


----------



## PrimaNYC (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey all, I applied to Columbia's creative producing program. Also applied to Stark, UT Austin, and NYU. However, Columbia is my first choice. Now that everything is in, I'm going to try my best to forget about it entirely. I'll let the nerves settle in again in late January. Haha.
My portfolio links were 4 music videos for independent artists and 1 narrative short. Feel pretty good about my application over all.
Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Dec 15, 2016)

PrimaNYC said:


> Hey all, I applied to Columbia's creative producing program. Also applied to Stark, UT Austin, and NYU. However, Columbia is my first choice. Now that everything is in, I'm going to try my best to forget about it entirely. I'll let the nerves settle in again in late January. Haha.
> My portfolio links were 4 music videos for independent artists and 1 narrative short. Feel pretty good about my application over all.
> Best of luck everyone!


I remember hearing from Austin Feb 1st!


----------



## glebski (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi All,

Great to meet you! Very much looking forward to passing this awful 2016 year, and I hope that 2017 will be a successful year for all of us!  Yes, Columbia MFA is my first choice. Directing emphasis is what I hope to get myself into.


----------



## glebski (Dec 28, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a current CU Film Directing MFA. I went through the same stress that all of you are going through. Let me know if you have questions and/or if I can help!


Hey Patrick, congratulations on your acceptance! This is truly fantastic! Would love to know when did you hear first from them about your interview? How was it? And then when did you hear from them about the final decision if you still remember these things )?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 28, 2016)

glebski said:


> Hey Patrick, congratulations on your acceptance! This is truly fantastic! Would love to know when did you hear first from them about your interview? How was it? And then when did you hear from them about the final decision if you still remember these things )?



The tracking Google sheet document is your friend for all this info.  Be sure to add your info for this year too. 

Tracking application status (Google Sheets)


----------



## glebski (Dec 28, 2016)

Chris W said:


> The tracking Google sheet document is your friend for all this info.  Be sure to add your info for this year too.
> 
> Tracking application status (Google Sheets)


Ha! Thank you!!


----------



## glebski (Dec 28, 2016)

glebski said:


> Ha! Thank you!!


Nice spreadsheet, thank you for sharing! There are multiple schools listed and abbreviated,  which one on the spreadsheet stands for CU, Chris?


----------



## glebski (Dec 28, 2016)

glebski said:


> Nice spreadsheet, thank you for sharing! There are multiple schools listed and abbreviated,  which one on the spreadsheet stands for CU, Chris?


Oh, sorry, found the tab for 2017. It is all there!


----------



## PrimaNYC (Dec 29, 2016)

Random question, where is everyone from? I live in Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## glebski (Dec 29, 2016)

PrimaNYC said:


> Random question, where is everyone from? I live in Brooklyn, NY.



I live in Brooklyn as well. We must be neighbors, PrimaNYC!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm close to campus, Broadway and 112th.


----------



## glebski (Dec 31, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> I'm close to campus, Broadway and 112th.



That's fantastic, Patrick. I read your personal essay you posted on 2016 thread. It is alive and fresh, and it feels good. All the information on the previous thread is incredibly helpful. You guys did a fantastic job just chatting about things. I don't even know what questions I might have after your forum party ) How do you find NYC so far? Did you film your short in NYC or you had to go somewhere else?  How was your first year at Columbia? Did you enjoy the year as much as you expected it or more or less? What's your impression so far?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Jan 7, 2017)

The head of admissions reached out to me to double check to make sure I  was interested in creative producing and not screenwriting based on my work that I submitted.... odd... strange... wasn't expecting that at all! Not sure if thats a good sign or not LOL


----------



## Chris W (Jan 7, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> The head of admissions reached out to me to double check to make sure I  was interested in creative producing and not screenwriting based on my work that I submitted.... odd... strange... wasn't expecting that at all! Not sure if thats a good sign or not LOL


Huh... not sure I would read much into that yet. Maybe look on the bright side and hope that they're just trying to make sure that you applied to the program you meant to.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Jan 8, 2017)

I was thinking "Oh shit they must really like my writing and want me to apply to screenwriting instead" LOL


----------



## Patrick Clement (Jan 9, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I was thinking "Oh shit they must really like my writing and want me to apply to screenwriting instead" LOL


I dont know if Columbia would be as black-or-white about this as other schools. In your first year EVERYONE takes the same classes and does alot of writing. Even producers have to direct two shorts, so they might just have needed clerical confirmation. So i think that they know your name is a plus, but I wouldn't read too much else into it.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Jan 9, 2017)

glebski said:


> That's fantastic, Patrick. I read your personal essay you posted on 2016 thread. It is alive and fresh, and it feels good. All the information on the previous thread is incredibly helpful. You guys did a fantastic job just chatting about things. I don't even know what questions I might have after your forum party ) How do you find NYC so far? Did you film your short in NYC or you had to go somewhere else?  How was your first year at Columbia? Did you enjoy the year as much as you expected it or more or less? What's your impression so far?



I am glad you found it helpful. 

I'm from Boston and lived in LA for five years, so I've got no problem with city life. My personal tastes run more New England though. I am pretty sure i could live in a cabin and be happy. I might do that. It is one of the biggest cities in the world, so it has everything you can imagine. I'm a home-body and I'm WAY over my "party" phase. So I just stay close to school and work. I think the overwhelming options and experiences of the city can probably get to some people. I just stay focused on why I am here and work really hard. While everyone is at the bar, I'm writing pages. 

I filmed by first semester short (the 3-5) in NYC and filmed my end-of-first-year short (the 8-12) in Kansas. Lots of people travel to shoot. Most of us go where we have extra resources/crew/family. Shooting in NYC is always an option though. Although it is really tough shooting here, from my experience. Transportation is a nightmare. 

I did ALOT of research before deciding on Columbia. So I really knew what to expect. So I would say it has been pretty much as expected. Lots of writing. Lots of script notes and small group classes. That's nice. Like max 12 people in a room. The faculty is outstanding, but the department itself is underfunded, under-resourced and overcrowded. They admit almost twice as many Dir/Writers as any other MFA so the attention and energy of the faculty and staff can be scarce. The "sound-stage" (really just a med-sized room with black walls) needed repair and it hasn't been opened for months. Not because of the time it took to fix it, but because of politics with the SOA.

Columbia runs a little differently than some other universities. The School of the Arts (which the Film/Prod MFA is inside of) operates autonomously from the Columbia University administration. So though it is part of Columbia, the resources are all generated from within the SOA. So even though Columbia has an amazing Gym or Library, that doesn't mean SOA gets a new soundstage. That is why the Law School gives away iPad or some shit and we get t-shirts. Right now the Columbia MFA is running on reputation of alums and its faculty. That's kind of it. 

I definitely don't regret my choice and I think I've made alot of progress with my craft. I want to wish you the best of luck and let me know if you have any other questions.

My latest film "Rabbits" is out to festivals, so I can't share it yet, but here is a link to the official teaser and trailer:

Teaser:




Trailer:


----------



## PrimaNYC (Jan 10, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I am glad you found it helpful.
> 
> I'm from Boston and lived in LA for five years, so I've got no problem with city life. My personal tastes run more New England though. I am pretty sure i could live in a cabin and be happy. I might do that. It is one of the biggest cities in the world, so it has everything you can imagine. I'm a home-body and I'm WAY over my "party" phase. So I just stay close to school and work. I think the overwhelming options and experiences of the city can probably get to some people. I just stay focused on why I am here and work really hard. While everyone is at the bar, I'm writing pages.
> 
> ...



Apologies if my response has an awkward format, I'm on my phone at the moment and it's acting up. 
Does anyone at Columbia utilize the MNN studio on 59th street and 11th Ave? Manhattan Neighborhood Network was recently completely redone because Time Warner Cable got a tax break to provide a public access studio with all new equipment. 3 HD camera set up, green screens, free rentals (to Manhattan residents), sound stages, etc. It's the same place Chris Gethard did his show. I used it briefly a few years ago, I'm sure Columbia would have connections there. Or would it not be necessary based on the exercises for class? Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## glebski (Jan 10, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I am glad you found it helpful.
> 
> I'm from Boston and lived in LA for five years, so I've got no problem with city life. My personal tastes run more New England though. I am pretty sure i could live in a cabin and be happy. I might do that. It is one of the biggest cities in the world, so it has everything you can imagine. I'm a home-body and I'm WAY over my "party" phase. So I just stay close to school and work. I think the overwhelming options and experiences of the city can probably get to some people. I just stay focused on why I am here and work really hard. While everyone is at the bar, I'm writing pages.
> 
> ...



Hey Patrick, thank you for so much for your reply! 

This is always great to get an insight from someone who is currently studying at school.  Yes, I have seen films from Columbia School MFA in the past, and I loved the emphasis on the story, the depth of the narrative, and usually great acting. All of this makes me feel that directors know what they are doing and generally I have a good feeling about what I have watched, the quality is always commendable. The school is on top of my list. Will see. For now, I have to wait until the notification process will take place.  

It is interesting to read that you have technical challenges in the school. I just want to have those things will get better perhaps once students mention these things to the faculty members. Just positive thinking here. 

Still, and maybe this is too optimistic, I believe that limitations may boost your creativity but can be a general headache of course, and maybe, just maybe, even without knowing it, you are forced to make a better film at the end... it is how it may turn out  

You've got a great teaser! Thank you for sharing. My films are also running through the festival circuit at the moment,  so maybe I will get a chance to see your film in its entirety one day. Somehow the name rings the bell. 

Stay in touch!  Looking forward to hearing more from you and the current students on this thread.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I'm a first year Scr/Dir concentrate at Columbia, and @Boethius and @Patrick Clement are good friends! (Talented too)

If you people have any questions or concerns about the school, application timeline, the program, or New York, feel free to ask us anything. 

I was on this website almost about two years ago, and it became my second home for 6-8 months, so I can totally relate to your stress. 

Hope to see some of you walking the hall this Fall! Goodluck, and cheers!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Jan 12, 2017)

When did you find out? Interview notification? Kenny Wong has been in touch with me regarding some things on my application (Trying not to read into it but he knows me by my name now so, thats good lol) I live in NYC but its not a make or break for me if I don't get in. This would be my 3rd masters LOL. I have an MA from NYU and currently I'm on a full scholarship for an MFA in acting. I would love to attend! I applied for producing


----------



## Boethius (Jan 12, 2017)

glebski said:


> It is interesting to read that you have technical challenges in the school. I just want to have those things will get better perhaps once students mention these things to the faculty members. Just positive thinking here.
> 
> Still, and maybe this is too optimistic, I believe that limitations may boost your creativity but can be a general headache of course, and maybe, just maybe, even without knowing it, you are forced to make a better film at the end... it is how it may turn out



@glebski , good for you to stay positive. It's a great trait in this field. 

The professors are usually aware of issues, but the issues are often complicated, as @Patrick Clement mentioned, by bureaucracy because SOA is part of CU. SOA is dependent on itself for funding (as I understand), but still beholden to overall university policies and structure. At times this can be frustrating for SOA students, faculty, and staff. Stuff that needs to change just takes more effort and patience than I imagine it would take in a smaller environment. 

Of course, there are undeniably many benefits in studying here if you're looking to and actually take advantage of Ivy League university resources.

For the cost of attendance though, I highly recommend you know what you're getting into and why you want to come. You need to have a game plan for what you want and how you'll stay focused.

I chose Columbia because of it's dual emphasis on screenwriting and directing--a combination I was surprised to see not readily emphasized at other schools. We have top-notch narrative craft-focused faculty, and the story caliber of the school is unparalleled, but the flip side is that the practical equipment and resources are relatively limited. If you're coming to learn how to do one of the more technical crafts (cinematography, lighting, sound, even editing), you would probably be better served elsewhere. That said, the school has graduated some fine craftspeople in these fields--but they've specialized in addition to the program, not necessarily because of what they were learning in class. 

Bottom line: you get out what you put in, just like anywhere. But I have found Columbia's narrative focus and screenwriting/directing overlap what I was hoping for.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Jan 13, 2017)

Columbia also looks great on a resume. It's an Ivy League school!


----------



## glebski (Jan 13, 2017)

Boethius said:


> @glebski , good for you to stay positive. It's a great trait in this field.
> 
> The professors are usually aware of issues, but the issues are often complicated, as @Patrick Clement mentioned, by bureaucracy because SOA is part of CU. SOA is dependent on itself for funding (as I understand), but still beholden to overall university policies and structure. At times this can be frustrating for SOA students, faculty, and staff. Stuff that needs to change just takes more effort and patience than I imagine it would take in a smaller environment.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your comment, Boethius. yes, and this is what I am aiming for - story. Although you can have a nice equipment if your story doesn't work, you don't have a film, but then, of course, if your acting doesn't work, you don't have a film, and then, if light is bad, sound, editing, you don't have a film... film is really everything in conjunction, if something is missing, your film isn't complete. But the start of it all is the story. If you don't have it, your film, no matter how technical it might be, just won't have it. The story is the soul of the film. It is its origin. So, my goal is dive into a narrative storytelling and pick up the craft. And I do have lots of stories to tell, and I hope that this school will help me to open up and tell them effectively. But being a director to me is being someone who holds it all together, who is a storyteller, but also who is someone who can sacrifice things and somehow pull a baby out, like give someone birth... I know Directing might sound vague and perhaps becoming a film director is something you probably cannot completely learn, but I feel like, if you have people you trust, people who can help you to realize your own voice, people who can enhance your expertise, people you really respect to be doctors to your own child, then their guidance is helping you to find it. I have been trying making my films, of course, and they worked one way or another, but at the end, I would love to find more guidance and see what I can do better and perhaps grow. And of course, the more you make films the better, and it is also a try and error process, but I want to try to abstract myself from thinking what I am doing, I just want to use my intuition and learn in places where I can.  I also think that in filmmaking, like in any art, it is important to have confidence and vulnerability together and work on the balance of two. And it is always a compromise. At the end, the technical aspect of the film is important, but if you can create an emotional story with just simple setup that doesn't take away but compliments, you can do more with less. Anyway, long talk. Glad we talking, though )


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Jan 13, 2017)

glebski said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great to meet you! Very much looking forward to passing this awful 2016 year, and I hope that 2017 will be a successful year for all of us!  Yes, Columbia MFA is my first choice. Directing emphasis is what I hope to get myself into.



Woot Woot!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Columbia also looks great on a resume. It's an Ivy League school!


Good on your resume to whom? Yourself? 

Alumni connections aside I don't think anyone in the film business cares if you went to an Ivy League school. They want to know if can tell a good story and if you are a hard worker.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2017)

glebski said:


> if your story doesn't work, you don't have a film



+1000000

Any filmmaking tool can be learned relatively quickly. You need to train your storyteller mind and get those gears working.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2017)

Chris W said:


> Good on your resume to whom? Yourself?
> 
> Alumni connections aside I don't think anyone in the film business cares if you went to an Ivy League school. They want to know if can tell a good story and if you are a hard worker.



But that being said Columbia is an excellent school and it's great to go there... but having it on your resume shouldn't be one of the reasons.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Jan 16, 2017)

Chris W said:


> Good on your resume to whom? Yourself?
> 
> Alumni connections aside I don't think anyone in the film business cares if you went to an Ivy League school. They want to know if can tell a good story and if you are a hard worker.



Chris I will agree and also disagree a little here. Certainly, no one gives a shit where you went to school and really, you probably could just lie. However, if you are interested in the $3M-$5M range feature (like I am) and hunting for private equity you are talking with and sniffing around people for whom perhaps an Ivy League degree actually means something. 

Certainly the degree alone means next to nothing, but as part of a holistic approach to professional enrichment, I think attending a recognizable school can be an advantage to certain filmmakers. 

Atleast that's what I tell myself every time I sign an $80k loan disbursement. 

And if your career doesn't work out and teaching is an interest, an MFA from certain colleges can help you stand out from a pile of applicants.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> Chris I will agree and also disagree a little here. Certainly, no one gives a shit where you went to school and really, you probably could just lie. However, if you are interested in the $3M-$5M range feature (like I am) and hunting for private equity you are talking with and sniffing around people for whom perhaps an Ivy League degree actually means something.
> 
> Certainly the degree alone means next to nothing, but as part of a holistic approach to professional enrichment, I think attending a recognizable school can be an advantage to certain filmmakers.
> 
> ...



All good points!  I never thought about the financing aspect of it.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Jan 16, 2017)

Chris W said:


> All good points!  I never thought about the financing aspect of it.


I think more and more likely most of the people on the other side of the desk are going to be bankers, investment people; equity investors with a soft spot for "the arts" and they want to feel like their money is in good hands. I think a degree can sometimes help with that.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Jan 17, 2017)

I just got the form to fill out scholarship info for columbia!


----------



## lianlee (Jan 17, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I just got the form to fill out scholarship info for columbia!



I think they sent that to all applicants. I received that email on last Friday.


----------



## PrimaNYC (Jan 23, 2017)

Just got an email 30 seconds ago for an interview at Columbia for Creative Producing. Fingers crossed everyone! Good vibes to everyone!


----------



## icygee (Jan 23, 2017)

PrimaNYC said:


> Just got an email 30 seconds ago for an interview at Columbia for Creative Producing. Fingers crossed everyone! Good vibes to everyone!


Good work! Now that someone's got some traction, if you don't mind my asking what email did they send it from? When I got my interview invite two years ago I almost missed it because it went to Spam.


----------



## PrimaNYC (Jan 23, 2017)

icygee said:


> Good work! Now that someone's got some traction, if you don't mind my asking what email did they send it from? When I got my interview invite two years ago I almost missed it because it went to Spam.


admissions-arts@columbia.edu


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Jan 23, 2017)

Got mine also! In person interview Feb 1st at 5pm!


----------



## glebski (Jan 23, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Got mine also! In person interview Feb 1st at 5pm!



Congratulations! Is it creative producing as well? Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Operator (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey everyone, I just found this forum. I applied for the MFA in Creative Producing. I just got an email today from admissions to schedule an interview. I live in Vegas, so I'm gonna have to do it over Skype or telephone. I see some people have gotten scholarship forms. Did that come after the interview request, or after you interviewed?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes for creative producing! I come from a heavy theatre background (Acting and playwriting)


----------



## PrimaNYC (Jan 23, 2017)

Operator said:


> Hey everyone, I just found this forum. I applied for the MFA in Creative Producing. I just got an email today from admissions to schedule an interview. I live in Vegas, so I'm gonna have to do it over Skype or telephone. I see some people have gotten scholarship forms. Did that come after the interview request, or after you interviewed?


It was sent out to everyone who applied. Its also the link to the Fafsa filing with school code 002707. Everyone should fill it out regardless. Its due Feb 16th. Type in financial aid into your email search terms and it should come up. Scholarship, grants, and fellowship link is in it as well.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 23, 2017)

Operator said:


> Hey everyone, I just found this forum. I applied for the MFA in Creative Producing. I just got an email today from admissions to schedule an interview. I live in Vegas, so I'm gonna have to do it over Skype or telephone. I see some people have gotten scholarship forms. Did that come after the interview request, or after you interviewed?



Be sure to add your application to the tracking doc:

Tracking application status (Google Sheets)


----------



## Operator (Jan 23, 2017)

PrimaNYC said:


> It was sent out to everyone who applied. Its also the link to the Fafsa filing with school code 002707. Everyone should fill it out regardless. Its due Feb 16th. Type in financial aid into your email search terms and it should come up. Scholarship, grants, and fellowship link is in it as well.


Thanks. I just checked out that application. I feel that something is wrong. I'm 33 years old. Why do they need to know my parents income and monthly payments and tax information?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Jan 24, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who received interview requests today!


----------



## glebski (Jan 24, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> Congrats to everyone who received interview requests today!



Were there calls for Directing/Writing interviews today?


----------



## icygee (Jan 25, 2017)

glebski said:


> Were there calls for Directing/Writing interviews today?


I'm using history to predict that those'll come next week or so. They've been pretty consistent with notifications being Producing first some time and then Screenwriting/Directing.


----------



## glebski (Jan 25, 2017)

icygee said:


> I'm using history to predict that those'll come next week or so. They've been pretty consistent with notifications being Producing first some time and then Screenwriting/Directing.



Yes, looks like those will come about around Feb 5th.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Jan 30, 2017)

My interview is with the following two people..

Jack Lechner
Lance Weiler

anybody have info on them


----------



## Operator (Feb 1, 2017)

Just finished my interview. Think it went well.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 1, 2017)

Operator said:


> Just finished my interview. Think it went well.


Nice!

Any tips and insights for others you'd like to share?


----------



## PrimaNYC (Feb 1, 2017)

I had my interview this morning with Lance and Jack. I felt more and more confident as the interview went on, definitely had a few nerves in the beginning though. The interview was the full 30 minutes. It focused on what inspired me as a film maker, top movies and why, challenges I've faced while working on some larger projects I've done (excluding anything in my personal life and strictly professional). 
Lance is one of the world leaders with incorporating new high technology into his projects while developing an emotional core to his stories (Pandemic & Head Trauma). Jack has worked with everyone imaginable (Miramax, Big Studios, Independent, Nat Geo, etc) and from his time at each company, the trends show he's a big reason for their success in the industry. 
Overall, I felt like I did my absolute best and that's all I can hope for. Time to forget about everything until decisions in March. If anyone has any questions I can help them with, let me know. Happy to help!


----------



## Briona Mornam (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey everyone!

I googled search "Columbia MFA interviews" and BOOM! look what I found>>>Filmschool.og<<<

I am blown away by this forum and am super happy that I discovered it, right on time I might add. My friends do not understand the anxiety I am going through currently, but I'm sure you all do and will now be my new BESTIES!

I applied to Screenwriting/Directing for Fall '17. I've been very hopeful over the past 2 months but one of my recommenders sent in their letter 5 minutes before deadline and it had typos in it :-(. I gave all the material to put in the letter but proofread their copy after they sent it in (due to time) . Needless to say, this is no fault of mine as they were notified to send in the letter a month in advance. 

Anywhoo...I'm trying to remain hopeful because I believe everything was on point (to the best of my ability) and I'm hoping this doesn't ruin my chances!

I am still waiting for an email for an interview. The google spreadsheet is VERY helpful and you all's willingness to share is kickass!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm about to have my interview in two hours. What were some of the top questions that were asked? Feel free to text me 631.662.4421


----------



## Operator (Feb 1, 2017)

I interviewed with Lance and Jack. My interview lasted about 15 minutes I think. They asked why I picked Columbia, who are some filmmakers I like and why. What are my eventual goals in the industry. Then I asked them a question: what sets Columbia apart from other graduate schools.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 1, 2017)

KILLED. THE. INTERVIEW. 

!!!!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 2, 2017)

Jack is a really nice guy. Total sweetheart.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 2, 2017)

Is it worth to email them a thank you?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 2, 2017)

Also... I spoke to some of the current students. Correct me on this but since I'm a SAG Actor and if I was accepted there is a possibility I could be asked to be in people films?


----------



## Chris K (Feb 2, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Is it worth to email them a thank you?



It's always a good idea to email/send a thank you note. 



Christopher Gooley said:


> Also... I spoke to some of the current students. Correct me on this but since I'm a SAG Actor and if I was accepted there is a possibility I could be asked to be in people films?



Send that thank you email and include some followup questions. Better have confirmation direct from the program on this.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 4, 2017)

Does anyone remember what were the other dates for producing interviews? Was it only 3 days?


----------



## Briona Mornam (Feb 4, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> KILLED. THE. INTERVIEW.
> 
> !!!!


WHOOO HOOO! Glad you did well!


----------



## Briona Mornam (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey All!

I hope everyone's day is going great!

I was up looking at threads from last year's directing/screenwriting MFA applicants and  interview notifications were sent out  on or around February 5th (which was a Friday last year). I believe 1 of 2 things can happen. We will receive a notification on Monday (February 6)  for an interview or we will receive a message this Friday (Feb 10).  It also looks like they send out all the (Yes's) for an interview within one day.

Also the people who interviewed the Screenwriting/Directing applicants were : (not sure if that'll stand true this year)
Eric Mendelson
Dan Kleinman

It was also discussed that they ask you very pointed questions about all of the material you submitted for the application so it would be best that you know the material you submitted inside and out.

Here's the spreadsheet from last years interviews, acceptance and rejections: Film School Applications

Here's the thread from last years interviews acceptance and rejections: 2016 Interviews- Acceptances- Rejections

Looks like there is more than one spreadsheet as well.

Question, when I am checking my application status should i be waiting for the green check and "received" to turn into "reviewed" ?


----------



## Operator (Feb 4, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Also... I spoke to some of the current students. Correct me on this but since I'm a SAG Actor and if I was accepted there is a possibility I could be asked to be in people films?


It's fine if you're a SAG actor. You can still be in student films with no pay. They producer will just have to follow these instructions. Student Film | SAG-AFTRA
We had a SAG actress in my undergrad class and that's what she had to do.


----------



## Operator (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey, so I was thinking those of us who get accepted to Columbia this Fall, let's get some sort of out of class group going. I had this crazy idea to get a group of students together and make a short film every month outside of class. Something no longer than ten minutes each with very minimal locations so it actually focuses on storytelling. I'm sure we'd have no problem finding actors for cheap or nothing in NYC who want to get stuff on their resume or reel.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 5, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Also... I spoke to some of the current students. Correct me on this but since I'm a SAG Actor and if I was accepted there is a possibility I could be asked to be in people films?


There are a number of Dir/Scr/Prod who are members of unions, including SAG-AFTRA.

The structure of the first year for all incoming students is as follows:
3x FILMED exercises per semester (6 total/yr)
3x IN-CLASS exercises per semester (6 total/yr)
1x 3-5 minute short film over winter break
1x 8-12 minutes short film over summer break. 

As far as the union is concerned, exercises (filmed or in-class projects not meant for public view) do not require a contract. I have used AE, SAG-AFTRA and non-union actors in exercises. Its a great way to try them out. When shooting bigger projects (the 3-5 or 8-12) Columbia students can get a differed student contract that allows union actors to work in their projects. 

If I can offer some personal advice, decide what is more important to you. Spend your energy wisely. I've had to say no many times to act in exercises because I want to use my energy towards what I really want. Also I look strange and kind of like a toad. 

My personal view is that the exercises, both filmed and in-class, are opportunities work with with actors, learn to work with different actors and "audition" actors for larger projects. I have seen many students ONLY use classmates for exercises and I think it is a real missed opportunity. Certainly it is easier to get a classmate to be in an exercise, but not as enriching.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 5, 2017)

Operator said:


> Hey, so I was thinking those of us who get accepted to Columbia this Fall, let's get some sort of out of class group going. I had this crazy idea to get a group of students together and make a short film every month outside of class. Something no longer than ten minutes each with very minimal locations so it actually focuses on storytelling. I'm sure we'd have no problem finding actors for cheap or nothing in NYC who want to get stuff on their resume or reel.


I want to commend you for your ambition, but I recommend landing at CU first and getting the lay of the land. In fact a film school environment is crafted to do this same basic thing, while structuring shoots around analysis and construction of films from the ground up. You can do this with anyone, why go to film school you know? If you come to CU you will be working on LOTS of film sets and meeting people and loving people and hating people and making good stuff and bad stuff. I think you will find it just as (or more) satisfying.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 5, 2017)

I hope if I get accepted I can keep working at the Apple Store (Been there for 3 years now)


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 5, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I hope if I get accepted I can keep working at the Apple Store (Been there for 3 years now)


Not to bum you out, but I can't think of anyone in our 70 person class that has a reg joby-job. Especially in the first year. It's immersive.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 5, 2017)

Bartending? or just talk extra graduate plus loans to get by LOL


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 5, 2017)

take*


----------



## Boethius (Feb 5, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Bartending? or just talk extra graduate plus loans to get by LOL



Yes, unless you have access to generous funding you'll be taking on a significant debt burden to attend Columbia. I did do some online part-time work last semester, and even the few hours I put in took time away from working on class assignments, and the payment was practically just a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of attendance.

I believe @Patrick Clement said this somewhere else--it's better to take on a little extra debt if it gives you the time to focus solely on your class work. The work is all-encompassing--and the thing I didn't expect was how many directing exercises I would be helping other classmates on, which easily take up 15 to 20 hours on some weeks. Top that with prepping and editing your own film work, writing several short scripts, etc., and you'll find that any free time you get you'll be wanting to use for sleeping or de-stressing by going to a movie or taking a walk or reading a book. This has been my experience, in any case. (On the flip side, despite the fact that there is quite a bit of work, if you're a good scheduler and disciplined in your creative habits, you can give yourself enough time to sleep and eat--the program is trying to teach you, not kill you.) Also, the first semester is 18 credits, but when you take into account mentor sessions, required film viewings, and equipment training, you'll be in a classroom environment on average about 22-24 hours a week. I believe success is found in the program through patient endurance, flexibility, and pacing.

I personally like the fact we're kept so busy, as I know it's helping train me to be the best storyteller possible. That said, I'm also looking forward to the thesis period, when I can focus on one or two projects at a time, instead of having six or seven classes with associated assignments to keep track of.


----------



## Boethius (Feb 5, 2017)

Briona Mornam said:


> Also the people who interviewed the Screenwriting/Directing applicants were : (not sure if that'll stand true this year)
> Eric Mendelson
> Dan Kleinman
> 
> ...



Both Eric and Dan interviewed me. Of all the interviews I had at different film schools, theirs was the best. They knew my material, and more importantly, they were curious to learn more about me from my autobiographical essay. Both Eric and Dan turned the interview into a lively conversation about what I hoped to gain from the program, what I hoped to do with my career in film, and why I wrote the material I did. For some reason I expected an admissions interview at an Ivy League school to be stuffy and defensive, but they were some of the most genial and forthright people I met in my admissions journey. As I was running late to the interview, they also gave me time to settle and catch my breath before we spoke, which I really appreciated. To be honest, one of the biggest reasons I chose Columbia was because of the interview.

As far as the application status, I'd not worry about it. If you have a "received" check mark, it will be reviewed. Columbia is often slow on updating status changes.


----------



## glebski (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey guys, does anyone know what time of the day should we expect the invitation to interview e mail? It may varry, obviously, but it would be interesting to know. Thanks!


----------



## Briona Mornam (Feb 6, 2017)

Golly, I'm so anxious. I keep looking at my inbox. Did anybody who applied to the screenwriting/directing MFA get any notification?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 6, 2017)

Does anyone know in past how many people applied to producing/how many didn't get in the program.


----------



## glebski (Feb 7, 2017)

Briona Mornam said:


> Golly, I'm so anxious. I keep looking at my inbox. Did anybody who applied to the screenwriting/directing MFA get any notification?



We are all anxious )) no email on my side, still waiting.  let's hope for the best and keep fingers crossed!


----------



## katherinekbb (Feb 7, 2017)

Has anyone heard anything from Columbia yet? I applied for Screenwriting/Directing. According to the google doc, they usually started to send out invites around Feb.5/6. Now it's already been two days past that date and no one yet has updated on the google doc, I'm a bit nervous! Thank you!


----------



## Briona Mornam (Feb 8, 2017)

katherinekbb said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Columbia yet? I applied for Screenwriting/Directing. According to the google doc, they usually started to send out invites around Feb.5/6. Now it's already been two days past that date and no one yet has updated on the google doc, I'm a bit nervous! Thank you!



I haven't gotten anything either. Maybe they'll send out notifications sometime this week. Hopefully (fingers crossed) 

My bet is Friday the 10th


----------



## glebski (Feb 8, 2017)

Briona Mornam said:


> I haven't gotten anything either. Maybe they'll send out notifications sometime this week. Hopefully (fingers crossed)
> 
> My bet is Friday the 10th



yes, most likely. fingers crossed, indeed.


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Feb 10, 2017)

No word on interview invitations yet  

SIGH

And I've been doing so well at not thinking about this for the past couple of months...


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 10, 2017)

We just got hit with a bad snow storm on the east coast so, keep that in mind!


----------



## Briona Mornam (Feb 10, 2017)

EclecticMel21 said:


> No word on interview invitations yet
> 
> SIGH
> 
> And I've been doing so well at not thinking about this for the past couple of months...



You and me both. Still nothing on my end


----------



## Briona Mornam (Feb 10, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> We just got hit with a bad snow storm on the east coast so, keep that in mind!



Good looking out! I just found this on their website.

Update on the Current Snowstorm | Preparedness

Final Update on Winter Storm | Preparedness

I'm in Atlanta. Didn't even think of a snow storm Geesh NYC winters are real serious.


----------



## glebski (Feb 10, 2017)

Did everyone got an e mail from Columbia
Financial Aid Application Deadline Reminder: February 16? Just got a reminder from them at 5 pm. No more e mails so far


----------



## lianlee (Feb 10, 2017)

glebski said:


> Did everyone got an e mail from Columbia
> Financial Aid Application Deadline Reminder: February 16? Just got a reminder from them at 5 pm. No more e mails so far



I got that email too, but still didn't get any interview emails...


----------



## Nar (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi there!!!
Columbia just replied to my email about interview notification dates. Here is what they said:
All interview invitations for the Film MFA Program in Screenwriting/Directing should be sent out by the end of February.


----------



## glebski (Feb 13, 2017)

Just got an email with an invitation for the interview. Just wanted to let you know guys. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mbosma (Feb 13, 2017)

Same here, friends.


----------



## lolfilmstuffok (Feb 13, 2017)

CONGRATS y'all!! @glebski @mbosma 

Would you mind sharing your time zone and the time stamp on the email?


----------



## freshandcoy (Feb 13, 2017)

Just got the email too! March 2nd here we go, ohhhhh baby


----------



## lolfilmstuffok (Feb 13, 2017)

freshandcoy said:


> Just got the email too! March 2nd here we go, ohhhhh baby



yay! when did you get the email? just now?


----------



## freshandcoy (Feb 13, 2017)

lolfilmstuffok said:


> yay! when did you get the email? just now?


Hey I got the email at 2:15PM today. Then it asked me to choose from a total of 16-interview slots split between March 2nd and March 3rd. I'm betting they'll send another batch of 16 next Monday. Best of luck!!!!!!!


----------



## glebski (Feb 13, 2017)

freshandcoy said:


> Hey I got the email at 2:15PM today. Then it asked me to choose from a total of 16-interview slots split between March 2nd and March 3rd. I'm betting they'll send another batch of 16 next Monday. Best of luck!!!!!!!



Yes, I have received it at 2:15 as well with the link to schedule the interview on the application site.


lolfilmstuffok said:


> CONGRATS y'all!! @glebski @mbosma
> 
> Would you mind sharing your time zone and the time stamp on the email?


----------



## icygee (Feb 13, 2017)

Did everyone else get their email at 2:15? Trying to assuage my mental anguish over here.


----------



## mbosma (Feb 13, 2017)

2:16


----------



## Briona Mornam (Feb 13, 2017)

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE! I will keep hope alive and hope that they have another batch going out sometime this week.


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello everybody.... So I had an interview with Jack and Maureen for the creative producing program last Monday. Does anybody know how many people they interview and has everyone been emailing the grad students they referred us to? They have been very helpful!


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 13, 2017)

Briona Mornam said:


> CONGRATS TO EVERYONE! I will keep hope alive and hope that they have another batch going out sometime this week.


I'm sure there will be! Good luck


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 13, 2017)

glebski said:


> Just got an email with an invitation for the interview. Just wanted to let you know guys. Fingers crossed.


GOOD LUCK


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations to everyone who had interview requests. I believe they get sent out in waves. I think I got mine after a bunch of people, so hang tight!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 13, 2017)

Bluebandit77 said:


> Hello everybody.... So I had an interview with Jack and Maureen for the creative producing program last Monday. Does anybody know how many people they interview and has everyone been emailing the grad students they referred us to? They have been very helpful!


This is from the website:
"In 2012, we received approximately 602 applications for the Film MFA Program, and an average incoming class is around 48 students in the Screenwriting/Directing program and 24 students in the Creative Producing program."

That's about a 12% acceptance rate. Also I would guess total applications have gone up since 2012.


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 13, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> This is from the website:
> "In 2012, we received approximately 602 applications for the Film MFA Program, and an average incoming class is around 48 students in the Screenwriting/Directing program and 24 students in the Creative Producing program."
> 
> That's about a 12% acceptance rate. Also I would guess total applications have gone up since 2012.


24 is low number! gotta keep the faith though!


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 13, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had interview requests. I believe they get sent out in waves. I think I got mine after a bunch of people, so hang tight!


my interview was very informal..they asked what movies and tv shows i liked...and stuff lol


----------



## mbosma (Feb 13, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> This is from the website:
> "In 2012, we received approximately 602 applications for the Film MFA Program, and an average incoming class is around 48 students in the Screenwriting/Directing program and 24 students in the Creative Producing program."
> 
> That's about a 12% acceptance rate. Also I would guess total applications have gone up since 2012.


If 48 attend, how many are accepted?


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 13, 2017)

mbosma said:


> If 48 attend, how many are accepted?




48? lol unless you mean those who are on the waitlist..whatcha mean


----------



## mbosma (Feb 13, 2017)

Bluebandit77 said:


> 48? lol unless you mean those who are on the waitlist..whatcha mean


Well I'm assuming not all 48 who are accepted attend. Some may go elsewhere no?


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 13, 2017)

mbosma said:


> Well I'm assuming not all 48 who are accepted attend. Some may go elsewhere no?


 ohhhhhh you're right


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 13, 2017)

mbosma said:


> Well I'm assuming not all 48 who are accepted attend. Some may go elsewhere no?


Def. And I actually found that the top film schools get quite alot of spill over. So they often are accepting many of the same students. 
I know many people get in from the waitlist and since the producing track is fairly new, they have a higher acceptance rate, because they get less applicants.


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 13, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> Def. And I actually found that the top film schools get quite alot of spill over. So they often are accepting many of the same students.
> I know many people get in from the waitlist and since the producing track is fairly new, they have a higher acceptance rate, because they get less applicants.



The producing track is new? What do you mean


----------



## lianlee (Feb 13, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> Congratulations to everyone who had interview requests. I believe they get sent out in waves. I think I got mine after a bunch of people, so hang tight!


Thank you so much! It gives me a little hope. I hope I can get mine in the next following days.


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 13, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Thank you so much! It gives me a little hope. I hope I can get mine in the next following days.


keep us posted


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 14, 2017)

freshandcoy said:


> Hey I got the email at 2:15PM today. Then it asked me to choose from a total of 16-interview slots split between March 2nd and March 3rd. I'm betting they'll send another batch of 16 next Monday. Best of luck!!!!!!!



what program producing or screenwriting


----------



## senhorjose (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi everyone - Long time, first time. Just wanted to give you a heads up: I never received an e-mail invitation to interview (for directing/screenwriting) but when I logged into the application to check its status, sure enough, there was an invitation to select an interview slot. So check! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 14, 2017)

senhorjose said:


> Hi Everyone - Long time, first time. Just wanted to give you a heads up: I never received an e-mail invitation to interview (for directing/screenwriting) but when I logged into the application to check its status, sure enough, there was an invitation to select an interview slot. So check! Good luck to everyone.


congrats!


----------



## glebski (Feb 14, 2017)

Briona Mornam said:


> CONGRATS TO EVERYONE! I will keep hope alive and hope that they have another batch going out sometime this week.



Thank you.


----------



## glebski (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey Guys, hope all is well. For those who have been invited for the interview. Big Congratulations and good luck! We will need it.

And perhaps, here, it would be very good for all of us to hear from those here who had their interviews in the past with Columbia, what would be your voice of reason and advice for the interview? Thank you, greatly appreciated!


----------



## icygee (Feb 14, 2017)

senhorjose said:


> Hi everyone - Long time, first time. Just wanted to give you a heads up: I never received an e-mail invitation to interview (for directing/screenwriting) but when I logged into the application to check its status, sure enough, there was an invitation to select an interview slot. So check! Good luck to everyone.


Where exactly did you see if you don't mind my asking? I don't think I got one but I just wanna be sure it's not like glaringly in my face and I'm blind.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 14, 2017)

I had my interview for producing the first week of Feb!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 14, 2017)

Bluebandit77 said:


> The producing track is new? What do you mean



Which current graduates did they give you? I spoke to some of them during my interview but was never given an email to reach out to them.


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 14, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Which current graduates did they give you? I spoke to some of them during my interview but was never given an email to reach out to them.



I got their email info in the very first invitation...did you scroll down?  I had mica and tara...after the interview with Jack and Maureen they said to make sure I email them and I said I have been and they were very helpful and Maureen said GREAT!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 14, 2017)

Bluebandit77 said:


> I got their email info in the very first invitation...did you scroll down?  I had mica and tara...after the interview with Jack and Maureen they said to make sure I email them and I said I have been and they were very helpful and Maureen said GREAT!



I spoke to both of them before my interview! What are there emails?


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 14, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I spoke to both of them before my interview! What are there emails?


I can't give out that information...lol jk!

*(REDACTED - No YOU CANNOT POST PERSONAL CONTACT INFORMATION! Please respect people's privacy and do not post student's e-mails online - Chris)*


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 14, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I spoke to both of them before my interview! What are there emails?



so what did they say to you??


----------



## icygee (Feb 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 14, 2017)

Bluebandit77 said:


> I can't give out that information...lol jk!
> 
> *(REDACTED - No YOU CANNOT POST PERSONAL CONTACT INFORMATION! Please respect people's privacy and do not post student's e-mails online - Chris)*


Right right


----------



## Bluebandit77 (Feb 14, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I hope if I get accepted I can keep working at the Apple Store (Been there for 3 years now)


So I can't give out their email info according to the rules..sorry. If you did see the emails don't contact them unless they emailed you that you could


----------



## lianlee (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey I just received a reminder of financial aid again.

However, I sent an email to the school about the interview invitations. 

This is what they replied me. They told me they have already sent out ALL invitations.

"Thank you for your email. Interview invitations for the Film MFA Program have already been sent out. However, all applications are kept on file until final decisions are made. Final decisions will be sent out around mid- to late March. Please let us know if you have any questions."


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey everyone!
    I have been lurking on this site for about a week I believe and got the courage to join lol. It looks like a very supportive community! I hope everyone gets in! I had an interview and I think it went fine. Where else have you guys applied to? I have applied to NYU.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Hey I just received a reminder of financial aid again.
> 
> However, I sent an email to the school about the interview invitations.
> 
> ...


All? Does that include screen writing/ directing or just creative writing???


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2017)

icygee said:


> Because I'm an absolute sociopath I decided to take a gander at my rejection letter from the Fall 2015 cycle. If anyone feels like sharing, did anyone else's include the following italicized passage:
> 
> _However, you are one of a small percentage of applicants to whom the faculty wanted to express our genuine interest in your evolution as a creative artist._
> 
> I always imagine these things to be a general template but this doesn't seem like something they'd say to *~everyone~* unless Columbia is trying to gaslight me. Now if you don't mind I'm gonna go take an Ativan.



That is vague.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2017)

Briona Mornam said:


> CONGRATS TO EVERYONE! I will keep hope alive and hope that they have another batch going out sometime this week.



Random but I love your avatar!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 14, 2017)

Ashley said:


> All? Does that include screen writing/ directing or just creative writing???


I guess so. Because I said I am an applicant for screenwriting/directing


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I guess so. Because I said I am an applicant for screenwriting/directing


Aww :/ well hopefully you still will get in. I don't think there is an advantage to having an interview.


----------



## lianlee (Feb 14, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Aww :/ well hopefully you still get in. I don't think there is an advantage to having an interview.



Thanks for your kind words! To be honest I don't see myself still have a chance anymore, since I checked the google sheet for previous years, for USC production program people could get in without interview, but for Columbia, everybody gets in or waitlisted had an interview before, so I guess I just need to face reality now lol


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Thanks for your kind words! To be honest I don't see myself still have a chance anymore, since I checked the google sheet for previous years, for USC production program people could get in without interview, but for Columbia, everybody gets in or waitlisted had an interview before, so I guess I just need to face reality now lol



<3 It's not over yet! Where else did you apply? I applied to NYU and haven't anything yet from them!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 14, 2017)

Ashley said:


> <3 It's not over yet! Where else did you apply? I applied to NYU and haven't anything yet from them!


I applied to several other schools including BU, UT Austin and USC. I got a phone interview with USC several days ago but the thing I don't understand is the applications I submit to USC and Columbia are almost same lol. So I don't really get why USC gave me a interview but Columbia doesn't. I guess they probably have different favors?


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I applied to several other schools including BU, UT Austin and USC. I got a phone interview with USC several days ago but the thing I don't understand is the applications I submit to USC and Columbia are almost same lol. So I don't really get why USC gave me a interview but Columbia doesn't. I guess they probably have different favors?


lol maybe so...who knows!!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 14, 2017)

Columbia - Producing
NYU - Dramatic Writing and Musical Theatre Writing
Fordham - Playwriting
Hunter College - Playwriting

I already have two masters.

NYU - MA Educational Theatre
LIU Post - MFA Acting

Only applied to NYC schools since I live here in the city with my fiance.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Columbia - Producing
> NYU - Dramatic Writing and Musical Theatre Writing
> Fordham - Playwriting
> Hunter College - Playwriting
> ...


You already have two masters? WOW! That's amazing!! Why did you choose producing? I did as well


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 14, 2017)

I have been an actor for the last 10 years of my career. My fiance works in the industry as well. She graduated from NYU Tisch in Film.

It is time to be on the other side of the table. Don't get me wrong I love acting and currently do voice over work but it is time for a change. 

I want to take a step out of my own creative outlet and learn the business side of film.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I have been an actor for the last 10 years of my career. My fiance works in the industry as well. She graduated from NYU Tisch in Film.
> 
> It is time to be on the other side of the table. Don't get me wrong I love acting and currently do voice over work but it is time for a change.
> 
> I want to take a step out of my own creative outlet and learn the business side of film.


That's dope!


----------



## yunbowu2016 (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah, I didn't get anything right now... So anxious...


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 16, 2017)

Bluebandit77 said:


> The producing track is new? What do you mean


The producing track is the newest track in the Columbia Film MFA program. I believe it is only about ten years old so it does not have the length or track record or alumni of other programs. This means it might get less attention from applicants.


----------



## senhorjose (Feb 16, 2017)

icygee said:


> Where exactly did you see if you don't mind my asking? I don't think I got one but I just wanna be sure it's not like glaringly in my face and I'm blind.



Sorry for the delayed response. Once I saw the notification once I'd logged into my application at apply.columbia.edu right there at the top of the page.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 16, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> The producing track is the newest track in the Columbia Film MFA program. I believe it is only about ten years old so it does not have the length or track record or alumni of other programs. This means it might get less attention from applicants.


ohhhh! thanks


----------



## PB&J512 (Feb 16, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Hey I just received a reminder of financial aid again.
> 
> However, I sent an email to the school about the interview invitations.
> 
> ...



New here! Just spoke with admissions, and they said they are still sending out notifications/interview invitations. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 16, 2017)

PB&J512 said:


> New here! Just spoke with admissions, and they said they are still sending out notifications/interview invitations. Fingers crossed!


Hey! Thanks for the update! That's really a good news to me!

 May I ask who you spoke to if you don't mind?

I emailed them on Monday and the officer told me they have already sent out notifications lol


----------



## lianlee (Feb 16, 2017)

I am just curious, I checked the threads in the previous years and it seemed that the school sent out invitations to international students? 

For people who have already got the invitations, are y'all domestic or international?

I am international student but still doesn't get interview notifications lol

Thank y'all so much!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 16, 2017)

PB&J512 said:


> New here! Just spoke with admissions, and they said they are still sending out notifications/interview invitations. Fingers crossed!


I've heard that they aren't sending out anymore...but maybe they will!!!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 16, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I am just curious, I checked the threads in the previous years and it seemed that the school sent out invitations to international students?
> 
> For people who have already got the invitations, are y'all domestic or international?
> 
> ...



I am domestic!


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Feb 17, 2017)

PB&J512 said:


> New here! Just spoke with admissions, and they said they are still sending out notifications/interview invitations. Fingers crossed!



Did you ask for both directing and producing students? Just wondering because there seems to be mixed responses and maybe they finished for producing but still have invitations to send out for screenwriting and directing


----------



## Ashley (Feb 17, 2017)

EclecticMel21 said:


> Did you ask for both directing and producing students? Just wondering because there seems to be mixed responses and maybe they finished for producing but still have invitations to send out for screenwriting and directing



producing is done. i do think screenwriting/directing is still going


----------



## Ashley (Feb 17, 2017)

For those who have had an interview do sometimes you feel like you got in and then randomly doubt yourself...ugh the middle of march needs to come soon!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 17, 2017)

Ashley said:


> For those who have had an interview do sometimes you feel like you got in and then randomly doubt yourself...ugh the middle of march needs to come soon!



I hope I had this feeling too lol 

I am still waiting for my interview invitations ugh


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 18, 2017)

Wouldn't that suck?
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/17/...e-letters.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0


----------



## jazzterrible (Feb 18, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> Wouldn't that suck?
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/17/...e-letters.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0


 lol


----------



## Ashley (Feb 18, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> Wouldn't that suck?
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/17/...e-letters.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0




YIKES


----------



## Ashley (Feb 18, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I hope I had this feeling too lol
> 
> I am still waiting for my interview invitations ugh



producing or screenwriting?


----------



## lianlee (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashley said:


> producing or screenwriting?



Screenwriting/Directing LOL


----------



## Ashley (Feb 21, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Screenwriting/Directing LOL


ohhhh


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashley said:


> ohhhh



Where are you from Ashley and do you really look like a harry potter character LOL LOL


----------



## Ashley (Feb 21, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Where are you from Ashley and do you really look like a harry potter character LOL LOL


LOOL I don't! I'm from syracuse and right now i live in the city! and u?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 22, 2017)

Ashley said:


> LOOL I don't! I'm from syracuse and right now i live in the city! and u?



I'm from Long Island but live in Long Island City now!!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 22, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I'm from Long Island but live in Long Island City now!!


that's cool!!


----------



## lianlee (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey is there anybody who receives interview notification after Feb.13?


----------



## glebski (Feb 26, 2017)

Bluebandit77 said:


> GOOD LUCK



Thank you! I will need it!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 26, 2017)

glebski said:


> Thank you! I will need it!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 27, 2017)

2 more weeks and some of us might get a call that will change our lives.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 27, 2017)

All the single ladies going to columbia!!! LOL


----------



## Ashley (Feb 27, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> All the single ladies going to columbia!!! LOL


LOOOOOL


----------



## K (Feb 27, 2017)

Haha yes two more weeks! Had my interview with Jack. Wasn't the most interesting conversation, but I think I got my point across. We'll see!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 27, 2017)

jiff said:


> Haha yes two more weeks! Had my interview with Jack. Wasn't the most interesting conversation, but I think I got my point across. We'll see!


for screenwriting/directing??


----------



## K (Feb 27, 2017)

Ashley said:


> for screenwriting/directing??



Creative Producing.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 27, 2017)

jiff said:


> Creative Producing.


oh me too  so was it just jack or maureen too?


----------



## freshandcoy (Feb 28, 2017)

hey! quick q for those that went in for the creative producing interview - 
- did you know going in who you'd be interviewing with?
- when you walked in and sat down, was it "so tell me about yourself" or did they ask more specific questions off your essay/writing submissions

sank yew


----------



## PrimaNYC (Feb 28, 2017)

freshandcoy said:


> hey! quick q for those that went in for the creative producing interview -
> - did you know going in who you'd be interviewing with?
> - when you walked in and sat down, was it "so tell me about yourself" or did they ask more specific questions off your essay/writing submissions
> 
> sank yew


I received an email from Columbia a few days before my interview that gave me the names of who I was interviewing with, along with 2 grad students to contact via email for any prep questions. Lance & Jack. Both have a million speeches and talks online so I watched as much as I could to prepare. It was probably the best thing I could have done. 
When I walked in for my interview, I knew they had reviewed my resume, not my essay, and some of the videos in my portfolio. They jumped in asking questions about my resume to start and general discussions. I knew they hadn't read my essay because they asked why I took last year off and I was going through chemo for a brain tumor at the time (not the type of thing people forget reading). It was the only part I felt awkward explaining because I was under the impression they already read my personal essay. I knew they watched some of my portfolio because I do a lot of work with practical pyrotechnics. In one of my films I put a bomb on a boat and I jumped off into the water as it exploded for an action comedy I produced. They asked about some of the challenges that came from producing something like that independently.
This was just my experience, I'm sure other applicants met with different people and its completely different. I felt positive during the interview, did my best and that's all I can hope for. I'm a Creative Producing applicant. Best of luck to you in your interview coming up!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 28, 2017)

freshandcoy said:


> hey! quick q for those that went in for the creative producing interview -
> - did you know going in who you'd be interviewing with?
> - when you walked in and sat down, was it "so tell me about yourself" or did they ask more specific questions off your essay/writing submissions
> 
> sank yew


 I interviewed with Jack and Maureen and they asked me very basic questions and made sure I had emailed the current grad students! It was laid back


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 28, 2017)

I also interviewed with Lance and Jack... they asked me about my acting career and my writing.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 28, 2017)

They didn't tell me to email current students but I got there super early to my interview so, I spent 45mins chatting up two current students in the hallway.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 28, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> They didn't tell me to email current students but I got there super early to my interview so, I spent 45mins chatting up two current students in the hallway.


Wait are you sure? Go back and check again...it's towards the bottom of the first email they sent out saying they wanted to meet you!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Feb 28, 2017)

I deleted that email LOL


----------



## Ashley (Feb 28, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I deleted that email LOL


LOOOOOOL..You can recover it! Check the trash


----------



## bleedinblu (Mar 2, 2017)

hi guys, new to the forum here. i had my interview for creative producing and thought the interview went okay. unlike many of you here, i had interview with only one faculty (the other had a schedule conflict). not sure if that's a good thing. in considering the fact that this program is a 3 yr commitment, let alone the financial toll it'll have, i was wondering what your thoughts were. also, did anyone receive DVDs of past year students' work? (applicable for those proceeded with in-person interviews)


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 2, 2017)

bleedinblu said:


> hi guys, new to the forum here. i had my interview for creative producing and thought the interview went okay. unlike many of you here, i had interview with only one faculty (the other had a schedule conflict). not sure if that's a good thing. in considering the fact that this program is a 3 yr commitment, let alone the financial toll it'll have, i was wondering what your thoughts were. also, did anyone receive DVDs of past year students' work? (applicable for those proceeded with in-person interviews)


I also received a DVD. What does that mean? My interview was pretty short though, about 15mins.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 3, 2017)

chelseahuo said:


> I also received a DVD. What does that mean? My interview was pretty short though, about 15mins.



Who was your interview with? I never got a DVD


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 3, 2017)

bleedinblu said:


> hi guys, new to the forum here. i had my interview for creative producing and thought the interview went okay. unlike many of you here, i had interview with only one faculty (the other had a schedule conflict). not sure if that's a good thing. in considering the fact that this program is a 3 yr commitment, let alone the financial toll it'll have, i was wondering what your thoughts were. also, did anyone receive DVDs of past year students' work? (applicable for those proceeded with in-person interviews)



who interviewed you?


----------



## Ashley (Mar 3, 2017)

chelseahuo said:


> I also received a DVD. What does that mean? My interview was pretty short though, about 15mins.



what dvd?


----------



## glebski (Mar 3, 2017)

Did anyone have Screenwriting/Directing interviews? How did it go?


----------



## glebski (Mar 3, 2017)

bleedinblu said:


> hi guys, new to the forum here. i had my interview for creative producing and thought the interview went okay. unlike many of you here, i had interview with only one faculty (the other had a schedule conflict). not sure if that's a good thing. in considering the fact that this program is a 3 yr commitment, let alone the financial toll it'll have, i was wondering what your thoughts were. also, did anyone receive DVDs of past year students' work? (applicable for those proceeded with in-person interviews)



I attended an information session at Columbia in November I believe, and indeed, they gave us a DVD with past year students works - mostly short films. It isn't something they give during the interviews, though. You might want to contact the school and ask them if they still have those. Maybe they can send it to you if you ask - just a thought.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 3, 2017)

glebski said:


> I attended an information session at Columbia in November I believe, and indeed, they gave us a DVD with past year students works - mostly short films. It isn't something they give during the interviews, though. You might want to contact the school and ask them if they still have those. Maybe they can send it to you if you ask - just a thought.



Oh okay that makes sense


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 3, 2017)

Ashley said:


> what dvd?


Yeah, it's a DVD with past year students works.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 3, 2017)

did you get it in the interview? 


chelseahuo said:


> Yeah, it's a DVD with past year students works.


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 3, 2017)

Ashley said:


> did you get it in the interview?


Yeah. I didn't go to the information session.


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 3, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Who was your interview with? I never got a DVD


It's Jack.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 3, 2017)

chelseahuo said:


> It's Jack.



This is new


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 3, 2017)

chelseahuo said:


> It's Jack.



That's really odd... if any of current students want to weigh in


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 3, 2017)

Ashley said:


> This is new


Who was you interview with? Not Jack Lechnor?


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 3, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> That's really odd... if any of current students want to weigh in


I think it's just randomly. Other guy who was interviewed on 27th also got it.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 3, 2017)

chelseahuo said:


> Who was you interview with? Not Jack Lechnor?



I had jack and Maureen


----------



## mee783 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi everyone! i just have been reading this thread for a while and decided to finally join! I must say thank you cause it has answered so many questions of mine and i was just wondering if any one knows about deferral. Do any universities even accept that? If you want to defer by a year in case of unforeseen circumstances or need a year to sort out finances or such?


----------



## PrimaNYC (Mar 3, 2017)

bleedinblu said:


> hi guys, new to the forum here. i had my interview for creative producing and thought the interview went okay. unlike many of you here, i had interview with only one faculty (the other had a schedule conflict). not sure if that's a good thing. in considering the fact that this program is a 3 yr commitment, let alone the financial toll it'll have, i was wondering what your thoughts were. also, did anyone receive DVDs of past year students' work? (applicable for those proceeded with in-person interviews)



I've often thought of the overall time cost of the program. For me personally, if I were to go to any graduate school program I'd say now is the time in my life I would need to start it. I don't think I could push off for another year or would even reapply if I don't get in.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 4, 2017)

bleedinblu said:


> hi guys, new to the forum here. i had my interview for creative producing and thought the interview went okay. unlike many of you here, i had interview with only one faculty (the other had a schedule conflict). not sure if that's a good thing. in considering the fact that this program is a 3 yr commitment, let alone the financial toll it'll have, i was wondering what your thoughts were. also, did anyone receive DVDs of past year students' work? (applicable for those proceeded with in-person interviews)





chelseahuo said:


> Yeah, it's a DVD with past year students works.



Those are the CUFF DVDs from previous year's thesis presentations. They typically include work the faculty like. I think they are technically the "Faculty selects" which are the films the faculty vote on and decide to include on the DVD. It isn't necessarily the best work, but work the faculty think best represents the school.   



chelseahuo said:


> It's Jack.



Jack Lechner is a good guy and a very good teacher.  



mee783 said:


> Hi everyone! i just have been reading this thread for a while and decided to finally join! I must say thank you cause it has answered so many questions of mine and i was just wondering if any one knows about deferral. Do any universities even accept that? If you want to defer by a year in case of unforeseen circumstances or need a year to sort out finances or such?



I am not sure about the Producing track, but I know one of our directing students took their first year off and then was able to return (he didn't, but he would have been able to). I would contact the film office and ask.


----------



## bleedinblu (Mar 4, 2017)

Ashley said:


> I had jack and Maureen


what were some questions asked at the interview?


----------



## bleedinblu (Mar 4, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> who interviewed you?


jack only


----------



## bleedinblu (Mar 4, 2017)

PrimaNYC said:


> I've often thought of the overall time cost of the program. For me personally, if I were to go to any graduate school program I'd say now is the time in my life I would need to start it. I don't think I could push off for another year or would even reapply if I don't get in.


i agree with you. timing is very important in considering how important field experience is as well.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 5, 2017)

welp...starting the week of the 12th...we may be hearing stuff *crosses fingers*


----------



## Mansa Narain (Mar 5, 2017)

Has anyone given their interview for MFA in Screenwriting/Direction yet? Do we get informed via an email about when exactly our interview will be? (for International Students) That's important for us because of the difference in time zones.


----------



## mee783 (Mar 6, 2017)

Mansa Narain said:


> Has anyone given their interview for MFA in Screenwriting/Direction yet? Do we get informed via an email about when exactly our interview will be? (for International Students) That's important for us because of the difference in time zones.


I gave one for creative producing and i did get informed by email (I even got reminders everyday). We were given dates and time slots to choose. The times given are in the east coast time zone. I picked 12:30 so that was 5:30 PM in England which was most appropriate for me.


----------



## Mansa Narain (Mar 6, 2017)

mee783 said:


> I gave one for creative producing and i did get informed by email (I even got reminders everyday). We were given dates and time slots to choose. The times given are in the east coast time zone. I picked 12:30 so that was 5:30 PM in England which was most appropriate for me.


Thanks for the information


----------



## Ashley (Mar 7, 2017)

Welp, I didn't get an interview with NYU and didn't get in! OH WELL! So, now I'm waiting on Columbia!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 7, 2017)

Mansa Narain said:


> Has anyone given their interview for MFA in Screenwriting/Direction yet? Do we get informed via an email about when exactly our interview will be? (for International Students) That's important for us because of the difference in time zones.


Yes! You get informed by email!


----------



## Operator (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm going crazy waiting for them to let us know!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 7, 2017)

Operator said:


> I'm going crazy waiting for them to let us know!


exactly! longest wait ever.. did you interview for creative producing or screenwriting?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm nervous also!


----------



## Operator (Mar 8, 2017)

Ashley said:


> exactly! longest wait ever.. did you interview for creative producing or screenwriting?


Producing.


----------



## Operator (Mar 8, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I'm nervous also!


I see you applied for Creative Producing at Columbia U....FYI, Columbia College in Chicago extended their producing deadline to March 31st if you were interested in that.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 8, 2017)

Operator said:


> I see you applied for Creative Producing at Columbia U....FYI, Columbia College in Chicago extended their producing deadline to March 31st if you were interested in that.



I live in NYC so, I'm not leaving. Girlfriend and I have an apartment here!  But thank you though!

I see you're from Vegas! My girlfriend is from Mesquite.


----------



## glebski (Mar 8, 2017)

Mansa Narain said:


> Thanks for the information



the notification for the interview went via email.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 8, 2017)

Operator said:


> Producing.


oh cool cool


----------



## freshandcoy (Mar 9, 2017)

Couple of my friends got their acceptances to Columbia for Architecture and Public Health and I'm sitting here like OHHHHHHHH GODDDDDDDDD HURRYYYYY


----------



## Ashley (Mar 9, 2017)

freshandcoy said:


> Couple of my friends got their acceptances to Columbia for Architecture and Public Health and I'm sitting here like OHHHHHHHH GODDDDDDDDD HURRYYYYY


Lol we should start hearing this weekend and next


----------



## Ashley (Mar 9, 2017)

Well if you are creative producing


----------



## glebski (Mar 9, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Well if you are creative producing



Writers / Directors probably last week of the month.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 9, 2017)

glebski said:


> Writers / Directors probably last week of the month.


yes!


----------



## K (Mar 9, 2017)

Ashley said:


> oh me too  so was it just jack or maureen too?



Just jack. 

Help I cant function properly by the fact that we'll find out in a week.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 9, 2017)

jiff said:


> Just jack.
> 
> Help I cant function properly by the fact that we'll find out in a week.


I KNOW!! UGHHH longest wait of my life


----------



## HBG (Mar 13, 2017)

Today should be the day for Creative Producing!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 13, 2017)

HBG said:


> Today should be the day for Creative Producing!


YES! I hope I hear something so I can finally sleep well lol


----------



## Operator (Mar 13, 2017)

HBG said:


> Today should be the day for Creative Producing!


I HOPE SO!!!


----------



## Operator (Mar 13, 2017)

I called them earlier and the admissions office said mid march to the end of the month. But most likely the end of the month. =/ maybe that's a generic answer they have to give everyone.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 13, 2017)

Operator said:


> I called them earlier and the admissions office said mid march to the end of the month. But most likely the end of the month. =/ maybe that's a generic answer they have to give everyone.



lol this is mid march...end of march is for the screen writing/directing students


----------



## Operator (Mar 13, 2017)

I applied for creative producing.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 13, 2017)

Ashley said:


> lol this is mid march...end of march is for the creative producing students





Operator said:


> I applied for creative producing.


me too!


----------



## Scott Gerlomes (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey guys I'm late to the party, but I also applied and interviewed for the creative producing programs. Hope you all hear soon and get good news


----------



## Ashley (Mar 13, 2017)

Scott Gerlomes said:


> Hey guys I'm late to the party, but I also applied and interviewed for the creative producing programs. Hope you all hear soon and get good news


yes hope you do too!


----------



## HBG (Mar 13, 2017)

Can't find any rejections from the 2016 Google Sheet, would've been easier to estimate what days we'd be hearing back, but it looks like everyone got a phone call Monday of this week last year.

Google Sheet from 2016:
Film School Applications 2016


----------



## Ashley (Mar 13, 2017)

HBG said:


> Can't find any rejections from the 2016 Google Sheet, would've been easier to estimate what days we'd be hearing back, but it looks like everyone got a phone call Monday of this week last year.
> 
> Google Sheet from 2016:
> Film School App
> ...



Creative Producing was the 10th, 11th and 14th


----------



## HBG (Mar 14, 2017)

@Ashley those were for acceptances, not rejections! I was wondering when rejections go out.

But did anyone get anything?! On edge!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 14, 2017)

HBG said:


> @Ashley those were for acceptances, not rejections! I was wondering when rejections go out.
> 
> But did anyone get anything?! On edge!


Lol oh...why would you want to know that???


----------



## Ashley (Mar 14, 2017)

HBG said:


> @Ashley those were for acceptances, not rejections! I was wondering when rejections go out.
> 
> But did anyone get anything?! On edge!


I haven't heard anything..and because of the NYC storm we prolly won't hear anything today lol


----------



## HBG (Mar 14, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Lol oh...why would you want to know that???


Just to mentally prepare!


----------



## Operator (Mar 14, 2017)

Ashley said:


> I haven't heard anything..and because of the NYC storm we prolly won't hear anything today lol


Stupid nature! So inconsiderate with that snow storm. jeez!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 14, 2017)

Operator said:


> Stupid nature! So inconsiderate with that snow storm. jeez!


LOL


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

Anything? Anybody?


----------



## HBG (Mar 15, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Anything? Anybody?



Nope still.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

HBG said:


> Nope still.


 booo lol


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 15, 2017)

just got the call from jack! accepted with scholarship to creative producing! i'm wishing you all the best of luck and can't wait to meet my fellow producers in the fall!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> just got the call from jack! accepted with scholarship to creative producing! i'm wishing you all the best of luck and can't wait to meet my fellow producers in the fall!


CONGRATS!!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> just got the call from jack! accepted with scholarship to creative producing! i'm wishing you all the best of luck and can't wait to meet my fellow producers in the fall!


 hey so when was your interview?


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 15, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> just got the call from jack! accepted with scholarship to creative producing! i'm wishing you all the best of luck and can't wait to meet my fellow producers in the fall!


Hi Congrat! I also got a call from Jack. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

chelseahuo said:


> Hi Congrat! I also got a call from Jack. Good luck to all of you!


yay! Congrats


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

Ashley said:


> yay! Congrats



when did you get interviewed?


----------



## chelseahuo (Mar 15, 2017)

Ashley said:


> when did you get interviewed?


2.27


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

chelseahuo said:


> 2.27



ohh cool cool


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 15, 2017)

Ashley said:


> hey so when was your interview?



Hey Ashley - My interview was 2/1!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> Hey Ashley - My interview was 2/1!


that's dope


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2017)

Now I'm nervous hoping I get a call!!!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

Operator said:


> Now I'm nervous hoping I get a call!!!


me too!


----------



## HBG (Mar 15, 2017)

Ashley said:


> me too!


This is killing me!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

Operator said:


> Now I'm nervous hoping I get a call!!!





HBG said:


> This is killing me!


me too


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2017)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
No news yet. Just felt like screaming.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

HBG said:


> This is killing me!





Operator said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> No news yet. Just felt like screaming.



Ugghhhh how many get called a day LOL


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Ugghhhh how many get called a day LOL


Right?! I'm hoping they're behind because of the blizzard


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

Operator said:


> Right?! I'm hoping they're behind because of the blizzard


lol me too!


----------



## HBG (Mar 15, 2017)

Hold tight guys, it might take a few days since they started today!


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2017)

This process has made me highly impatient hahaha. Or maybe it was the Redbull I drank earlier. *_*


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

HBG said:


> Hold tight guys, it might take a few days since they started today!


True true..wonder how many they call in a day!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

Operator said:


> This process has made me highly impatient hahaha. Or maybe it was the Redbull I drank earlier. *_*


HAHA..me too


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2017)

For those who have been accepted, do you know when the deposit is due to hold your spot?


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 15, 2017)

Operator said:


> For those who have been accepted, do you know when the deposit is due to hold your spot?



Hey Operator (haha, I loved typing that!) - they said a month or so from now. They said official paperwork would be coming via mail shortly.


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> Hey Operator (haha, I loved typing that!) - they said a month or so from now. They said official paperwork would be coming via mail shortly.


Well. I guess I won't be attending even if I am accepted. I cant afford that amount in that amount of time.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

Operator said:


> Well. I guess I won't be attending even if I am accepted. I cant afford that amount in that amount of time.


Aww  maybe you'll find a way..you never know


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

How much is the deposit?


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

I hope everyone on this board gets in the program ❤


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2017)

Ashley said:


> How much is the deposit?


$800
I'll try for a personal loan.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

Operator said:


> $800
> I'll try for a personal loan.


dang that's mad money lol...


----------



## glebski (Mar 15, 2017)

Congratulations everyone who got accepted today!!!


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2017)

That's nothing compared to how much tuition costs! Regular financial aid for the school year won't even cover a semester at Columbia Film...gotta apply for that GradPlus loan to cover the rest. Good thing there's income based repayment plans!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

e


Operator said:


> That's nothing compared to how much tuition costs! Regular financial aid for the school year won't even cover a semester at Columbia Film...gotta apply for that GradPlus loan to cover the rest. Good thing there's income based repayment plans!


exactly!!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

lol i feel like they are done for the day


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2017)

Ashley said:


> lol i feel like they are done for the day


Yea...it's nearly 5pm over there.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

Operator said:


> Yea...it's nearly 5pm over there.


Yeah, here too


----------



## K (Mar 15, 2017)

I just got a call from Jack! I'm in!! I really didn't expect it cause I knew for sure that I did bad on my interview.... oh my oh my. And congrats to all others who got in! And for those who are still waiting, it was a span of three days last year for notifications so hang on !


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 15, 2017)

jiff said:


> I just got a call from Jack! I'm in!! I really didn't expect it cause I knew for sure that I did bad on my interview.... oh my oh my. And congrats to all others who got in! And for those who are still waiting, it was a span of three days last year for notifications so hang on !




When was your interview? and congrats!!!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

jiff said:


> I just got a call from Jack! I'm in!! I really didn't expect it cause I knew for sure that I did bad on my interview.... oh my oh my. And congrats to all others who got in! And for those who are still waiting, it was a span of three days last year for notifications so hang on !


wait what time did he call?


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

jiff said:


> I just got a call from Jack! I'm in!! I really didn't expect it cause I knew for sure that I did bad on my interview.... oh my oh my. And congrats to all others who got in! And for those who are still waiting, it was a span of three days last year for notifications so hang on !



and CONGRATS


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

jiff said:


> I just got a call from Jack! I'm in!! I really didn't expect it cause I knew for sure that I did bad on my interview.... oh my oh my. And congrats to all others who got in! And for those who are still waiting, it was a span of three days last year for notifications so hang on !


are you on the west coast?


----------



## K (Mar 15, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> When was your interview? and congrats!!!



Thank you, my interview was 2.27!


@Ashley 
(duplicate reply so others can see too)
he called around 10pm est, and emailed me because he couldn't reach me.


----------



## Operator (Mar 15, 2017)

Ahhh I'm on westcoast time. If I had any hair to rip out of my head I would!!! Lol


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

jiff said:


> Thank you, my interview was 2.27!
> 
> 
> @Ashley
> ...


oh wow!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2017)

alright round 2 is tomorrow folks...sleep well <3


----------



## PrimaNYC (Mar 16, 2017)

Fingers crossed everyone!!


----------



## HBG (Mar 16, 2017)

Got the call!


----------



## PrimaNYC (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm super nervous right now. Every scenario has run through my head.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

PrimaNYC said:


> I'm super nervous right now. Every scenario has run through my head.


How about the scenario where you get in?


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)

PrimaNYC said:


> I'm super nervous right now. Every scenario has run through my head.


Right!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

HBG said:


> Got the call!


yayy!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 16, 2017)

HBG said:


> Got the call!



What time and who called you?


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 16, 2017)

Congrats to everybody who got the call!

Just out of curiosity for the people who got accepted, were your last names towards the beginning of the alphabet? If thats the case, I might be able to keep sane with the hopes that I'm just at the end of the call list lol.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 16, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Congrats to everybody who got the call!
> 
> Just out of curiosity for the people who got accepted, were your last names towards the beginning of the alphabet? If thats the case, I might be able to keep sane with the hopes that I'm just at the end of the call list lol.




I'm a G  OH GOD NOOOOOO LOL


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I'm a G  OH GOD NOOOOOO LOL


lol stop!


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)

Mine is near the end....this is killing me!!!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Operator said:


> Mine is near the end....this is killing me!!!



I'm sure everything will be okay! Think positive


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 16, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I'm a G  OH GOD NOOOOOO LOL



Haha forget what I said then! I'm sure everybody here will get the call. You guys certainly deserve it


----------



## HBG (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't think they're calling alphabetically. You will get called by one of your interviewers.


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah it's not alphabetical because I just got the call!!


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 16, 2017)

This was my reaction after the call


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Yeah it's not alphabetical because I just got the call!!


Yay!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Yeah it's not alphabetical because I just got the call!!


Who called and when did you have your interview?


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)

AHHHHHH still no call!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Operator said:


> AHHHHHH still no call!


Stay positive


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 16, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Who called and when did you have your interview?


 Lance called me (one of my interviewers) and I interviewed on 2/1


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Lance called me (one of my interviewers) and I interviewed on 2/1


dope


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)

I interviewed on 2/1 also. fingers crossed


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Operator said:


> I interviewed on 2/1 also. fingers crossed


I prayed you would get in


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)

Ashley said:


> I prayed you would get in


OH, I didn't get notified. I was just saying I interviewed the same day.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Operator said:


> OH, I didn't get notified. I was just saying I interviewed the same day.


lol i know...i'm saying i prayed that you would get in


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)

Ugh...just had a missed call from a blocked number.....nearly had a heart attack....didn't get to it on time. -_-


----------



## Scott Gerlomes (Mar 16, 2017)

Got the call a couple hours ago, I'm in with a scholarship! Really thought I blew my interview so stay positive everyone. Best of luck and hope to see all of you in the fall


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Operator said:


> Ugh...just had a missed call from a blocked number.....nearly had a heart attack....didn't get to it on time. -_-



have your phone at all times!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Scott Gerlomes said:


> Got the call a couple hours ago, I'm in with a scholarship! Really thought I blew my interview so stay positive everyone. Best of luck and hope to see all of you in the fall


yayyyy


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)

Ashley said:


> have your phone at all times!


It was a used car salesman. lol


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Operator said:


> It was a used car salesman. lol


ughh mad annoying


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Scott Gerlomes said:


> Got the call a couple hours ago, I'm in with a scholarship! Really thought I blew my interview so stay positive everyone. Best of luck and hope to see all of you in the fall


when was your interview and with you? are you from the USA or International?


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Has anyone who lives in NYC and that includes Long island....gotten a call??? I hear there is at least 4 of us..


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Scott Gerlomes said:


> Got the call a couple hours ago, I'm in with a scholarship! Really thought I blew my interview so stay positive everyone. Best of luck and hope to see all of you in the fall


why did you think you blew the interview?!?!


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Has anyone who lives in NYC and that includes Long island....gotten a call??? I hear there is at least 4 of us..


Nope. I'm enjoying my nice 82 degree weather in Vegas. =P


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Operator said:


> Nope. I'm enjoying my nice 82 degree weather in Vegas. =P



lol nyc>>>>las vegas


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)

Yea....other than the weather right now...I kinda hate this city. Looking forward to NYC. Just not the expensive ass rent.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Operator said:


> Yea....other than the weather right now...I kinda hate this city. Looking forward to NYC. Just not the expensive ass rent.


Yeah it is expensive here...but NYC is the best! You'll love it!


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)

Probably won't really need a car there, right?


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Operator said:


> Probably won't really need a car there, right?


nope there is a subway station at 116th street!..which is where Columbia is!


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)

I guess that's it for today...although that one person yesterday mentioned they got a late call.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Ashley said:


> nope there is a subway station at 116th street!..which is where Columbia is!





Operator said:


> I guess that's it for today...although that one person yesterday mentioned they got a late call.


exactly! so maybe 1 more


----------



## Tony Yang (Mar 16, 2017)

Just stay patient everyone. In past threads, I've read that it sometimes took a week for the calls to go out.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Tony Yang said:


> Just stay patient everyone. In past threads, I've read that it sometimes took a week for the calls to go out.


yeah for those who got waitlisted


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Alright people...day 2 is coming to a close. There's always tomorrow! <3 Day 3 will be a good day for many!


----------



## Scott Gerlomes (Mar 16, 2017)

Ashley said:


> when was your interview and with you? are you from the USA or International?


I'm from Northern California. My interview was on 2/16 with Maureen and Lance


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Scott Gerlomes said:


> I'm from Northern California. My interview was on 2/16 with Maureen and Lance


hmmm alright cool!


----------



## K (Mar 16, 2017)

Scott Gerlomes said:


> Got the call a couple hours ago, I'm in with a scholarship! Really thought I blew my interview so stay positive everyone. Best of luck and hope to see all of you in the fall


Congrats! May I ask, what kind of scholarship did they offer? I really hoped for one, but sadly, I need to go on the hunt.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 16, 2017)

Congratulations to everyone that got in! And hang tight, I think they span a couple/few days.


----------



## Kay Q. (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey everyone! For those that still might be freaking out (mainly me), I had my interview yesterday 3/15 and my last name starts with a Q, so I'm not expecting anything until maybe end of the month. I just wanted to post to see if that helps anyone bc they're still interviewing, so let's try to stay patient


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> Congratulations to everyone that got in! And hang tight, I think they span a couple/few days.


This is really really tough.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Kay Q. said:


> Hey everyone! For those that still might be freaking out (mainly me), I had my interview yesterday 3/15 and my last name starts with a Q, so I'm not expecting anything until maybe end of the month. I just wanted to post to see if that helps anyone bc they're still interviewing, so let's try to stay patient



If it was screenwriting/directing then you guys won't know until the end of march. Creative Producing is freaking out now...How did it go?


----------



## Kay Q. (Mar 16, 2017)

Ashley said:


> If it was screenwriting/directing then you guys won't know until the end of march.



Ah, ok figures haha I feel better.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Kay Q. said:


> Ah, ok figures haha I feel better.


lol!


----------



## Operator (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

Operator said:


> View attachment 614


LOLOLOLOLOL I know..hang in there!


----------



## ireneyang (Mar 16, 2017)

I got a phone call from Lance at noon (which is midnight in NY) offering admission!! With scholarship!!! OMG I was literally crashing down this morning seeing all these decisions rolling out lol
Hang in there guys! Good news may come last-minute!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 16, 2017)

ireneyang said:


> I got a phone call from Lance at noon (which is midnight in NY) offering admission!! With scholarship!!! OMG I was literally crashing down this morning seeing all these decisions rolling out lol
> Hang in there guys! Good news may come last-minute!


when was your interview? and are you domestic or international? and congrats!


----------



## ireneyang (Mar 16, 2017)

Ashley said:


> when was your interview? and are you domestic or international? and congrats!


Thank you Ashley!
My interview was on 2/27 via Zoom (a service like Skype) and I'm international : )
btw I applied for producing.


----------



## Cecil (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi everybody, I got two calls yesterday, from Columbia & NYU. 
Best luck to all of you!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen! Day 3! Stay positive


----------



## BT. (Mar 17, 2017)

I received a call from Lance yesterday around 11am EST(?) with an admittance. I had an interview with him and Maureen on Feb 16.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

Nobody got a call today?!


----------



## PrimaNYC (Mar 17, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who got calls for acceptance. I'm mentally conceding defeat at this point, if I get a call that's excellent, but I doubt it at this point for myself. Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

PrimaNYC said:


> Congrats to everyone who got calls for acceptance. I'm mentally conceding defeat at this point, if I get a call that's excellent, but I doubt it at this point for myself. Everything happens for a reason.


Yeah I hear ya


----------



## Operator (Mar 17, 2017)

PrimaNYC said:


> Congrats to everyone who got calls for acceptance. I'm mentally conceding defeat at this point, if I get a call that's excellent, but I doubt it at this point for myself. Everything happens for a reason.



If I don't get a call by 5pm EST, I'm going to assume I'm not in, and hope for the best with Feirstein and Chicago.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

Operator said:


> If I don't get a call by 5pm EST, I'm going to assume I'm not in, and hope for the best with Feirstein and Chicago.





Operator said:


> If I don't get a call by 5pm EST, I'm going to assume I'm not in, and hope for the best with Feirstein and Chicago.


i'll give them until 7pm


----------



## Operator (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone think they'll be making calls on the weekend?


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

Operator said:


> Anyone think they'll be making calls on the weekend?


lol idk...God I hope so


----------



## Cecil (Mar 17, 2017)

PrimaNYC said:


> Congrats to everyone who got calls for acceptance. I'm mentally conceding defeat at this point, if I get a call that's excellent, but I doubt it at this point for myself. Everything happens for a reason.



Hang in there!  You still have a couple of days, don't loose faith!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

Cecil said:


> Hang in there!  You still have a couple of days, don't loose faith!


true


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

Cecil said:


> Hang in there!  You still have a couple of days, don't loose faith!


How do you know lol


----------



## icygee (Mar 17, 2017)

Ashley said:


> How do you know lol


Have some faith ma'am


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

icygee said:


> Have some faith ma'am



lol i'm trying to sir...I'm trying


----------



## Operator (Mar 17, 2017)

To those who have been accepted, has your application status been updated online yet? I've been checking that but it still says "submitted"


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

Operator said:


> To those who have been accepted, has your application status been updated online yet? I've been checking that but it still says "submitted"


mine has always said application complete...


----------



## Operator (Mar 17, 2017)

Mine says complete on the checklist portion, I was talking about this part.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

Operator said:


> Mine says complete on the checklist portion, I was talking about this part.
> View attachment 617



ohhhh yeah mine says that too..my bad lol


----------



## sevenyjo (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi everyone! First post in the forum though I've been looking at these posts for weeks lol

Just want to let someone wondering about the time they call know. I got the call from Maureen (one of my interviewers) at 4pm PST. So you shall anticipate them calling in the evening EST. 

I was rejected by USC and UCLA (even though I did my film minor here!), but now I am accepted by the one and only producing program that I feel that I will attend for sure. So Good Luck y'all!!!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

sevenyjo said:


> Hi everyone! First post in the forum though I've been looking at these posts for weeks lol
> 
> Just want to let someone wondering about the time they call know. I got the call from Maureen (one of my interviewers) at 4pm PST. So you shall anticipate them calling in the evening EST.
> 
> I was rejected by USC and UCLA (even though I did my film minor here!), but now I am accepted by the one and only producing program that I feel that I will attend for sure. So Good Luck y'all!!!


wait...4pm pst would mean 7pm est...it's not 7 yet lol


----------



## icygee (Mar 17, 2017)

Ashley said:


> wait...4pm pst would mean 7pm est...it's not 7 yet lol


I'm assuming she got the call yesterday or like a day that's not today lol


----------



## sevenyjo (Mar 17, 2017)

Ashley said:


> wait...4pm pst would mean 7pm est...it's not 7 yet lol



yeah I got the call yesterday and it somehow showed No Caller ID on my phone. so don't miss any call just in case lol


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

icygee said:


> I'm assuming she got the call yesterday or like a day that's not today lol


Ugh lol


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

sevenyjo said:


> yeah I got the call yesterday and it somehow showed No Caller ID on my phone. so don't miss any call just in case lol


Well still congrats!!!!


----------



## Operator (Mar 17, 2017)

I keep forgetting the people calling us are professors, so they're probably calling between and after classes....fingers crosses still.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

Operator said:


> I keep forgetting the people calling us are professors, so they're probably calling between and after classes....fingers crosses still.


correct! it ain't over yet


----------



## Operator (Mar 17, 2017)

I guess that's a wrap...unless they're going to call later or this weekend.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah


----------



## Ashley (Mar 17, 2017)

Nobody got waitlisted?


----------



## ireneyang (Mar 17, 2017)

Operator said:


> To those who have been accepted, has your application status been updated online yet? I've been checking that but it still says "submitted"


Mine hasn't been updated either. Nor have I received the official letter (email) yet.


----------



## HBG (Mar 20, 2017)

How's everyone doing? Do ya'll know if they're done calling?

Congrats to all those who got in for Creative Producing. At this point, I plan on committing to Columbia, and would love to get in touch with any of you who might be too!

Also, I'm sorry to all those who might not have gotten in. Again, I'd still hang tight and have hope by the end of the month, or until you actually get the news via email. I'm sure all of you are very capable and talented filmmakers, I hope an application decision doesn't make you feel otherwise.


----------



## Operator (Mar 20, 2017)

Nothing yet. Then again it's not even 7am yet where I'm at. If I don't get into any of the schools I applied to, I'm giving USC Spring 2018 a shot. If I don't get in, I'll apply for an MBA program so I can still get my foot in the door as an admin assistant and just work my way up that way.


----------



## HBG (Mar 20, 2017)

Operator said:


> Nothing yet. Then again it's not even 7am yet where I'm at. If I don't get into any of the schools I applied to, I'm giving USC Spring 2018 a shot. If I don't get in, I'll apply for an MBA program so I can still get my foot in the door as an admin assistant and just work my way up that way.


Really hope you do get in to one of your top choices. I saw that you applied to Feirstein, I'm sure you have a good shot with them as they're still growing. Also amazing facilities and program, totally worth it.


----------



## Operator (Mar 20, 2017)

HBG said:


> Really hope you do get in to one of your top choices. I saw that you applied to Feirstein, I'm sure you have a good shot with them as they're still growing. Also amazing facilities and program, totally worth it.


I'm sure I didn't get in...the two people who interviewed other than me, got acceptance notifications the next day. It's been a couple weeks for me. I don't think they liked it when I asked them, "if accepted why should I chose them instead of another well established school?"


----------



## ireneyang (Mar 20, 2017)

Operator said:


> I don't think they liked it when I asked them, "if accepted why should I chose them instead of another well established school?"


Why did you ask that?


----------



## Operator (Mar 21, 2017)

ireneyang said:


> Why did you ask that?


Because, if I'm going to be spending over $30k a semester, they better have a damn good reason for charging that much.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 21, 2017)

Operator said:


> Because, if I'm going to be spending over $30k a semester, they better have a damn good reason for charging that much.



Ivy League that's why they charge that much.


----------



## Operator (Mar 21, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Ivy League that's why they charge that much.


That's fine. I just wanted to hear their reasoning as to why they're the best choice. Maybe next time I apply I won't ask them that. lol


----------



## HBG (Mar 21, 2017)

Operator said:


> That's fine. I just wanted to hear their reasoning as to why they're the best choice. Maybe next time I apply I won't ask them that. lol



You know as much as you feel like it's a valid question and you'd truly like to know if it's financially worth it for you, you do have to be strategic about the way you carry the interview, it's your first impression. 

Also a big part of pursuing an MFA is knowing why you'll be spending that much on your own and through your research, not having the interviewers justify it for you.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

Operator said:


> That's fine. I just wanted to hear their reasoning as to why they're the best choice. Maybe next time I apply I won't ask them that. lol


Lol yeah prolly not the best question


----------



## icygee (Mar 21, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Lol yeah prolly not the best question


It's actually a great question it's just something that needs to be worded sincerely and not come across as smug. Good work @Operator


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

icygee said:


> It's actually a great question it's just something that needs to be worded sincerely and not come across as smug. Good work @Operator


Alright like how?


----------



## icygee (Mar 21, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Alright like how?


"What experience/advantages might I gain by attending Columbia that would be unavailable to me at a different program?"

"What sets Columbia apart from the other film programs of similar ranking?"

It's about being savvy. Letting them know that Columbia is your #1 choice (even if it isn't) and still getting information out of them.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

icygee said:


> "What experience/advantages might I gain by attending Columbia that would be unavailable to me at a different program?"
> 
> "What sets Columbia apart from the other film programs of similar ranking?"
> 
> It's about being savvy. Letting them know that Columbia is your #1 choice (even if it isn't) and still getting information out of them.



The first one sounds smug


----------



## icygee (Mar 21, 2017)

Ashley said:


> The first one sounds smug


Maybe offer some constructive criticism then  it seems like you like to insert yourself into conversations to hear yourself talk


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

icygee said:


> Maybe offer some constructive criticism then  it seems like you like to insert yourself into conversations to hear yourself talk



You can't hear on a board..but okay.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

icygee said:


> Maybe offer some constructive criticism then  it seems like you like to insert yourself into conversations to hear yourself talk


The first one you said sounded smug..and that's that. Pretty cut and dry.


----------



## icygee (Mar 21, 2017)

Ashley said:


> The first one you said sounded smug..and that's that. Pretty cut and dry.








You know what I hope you have a blessed day. I hope you hear back from a school today! It's a great feeling.


----------



## Operator (Mar 21, 2017)

Play nice everyone. Lol


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm small and new, but I don't think there's anything wrong with asking a question based in the idea that Operator had in mind. That is, every prospective student should be able to understand what sets one school apart from another. It's not that much different from the school doing the same with students. 

"Why should we select this student over another...."
"Why should we select one school over another...."

Perhaps the wording could have been more "savvy" as icygee stated, but at the end of the day, there shouldn't be any harm in asking, in my opinion.


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 21, 2017)

icygee said:


> It's actually a great question it's just something that needs to be worded sincerely and not come across as smug. Good work @Operator



Maybe I'm misreading this chain but I thought the question was asked in @Operator's Feirstein interview. In which case, I think it's totally fair to ask a brand new program what they have to offer and what's their differentiating factor. Now that question could rub some interviewers the wrong way. Yet delivered with tact, you can certainly ask really provocative questions, as long as the question and proceeding convo do not feel tense and combative.  

So for a school like Feirstein, I might present that in the most conversational manner. I like this approach: Compliment + Pivot + Hard Question

"*COMPLIMENT: *I've read you have amassed incredible support from the entertainment community, like how Ethan Hawke is on your board of directors. And you've built out the largest studio facilities for aspiring film students on the east coast. Congrats.  
*
[maybe you and interview chat a bit here about that. mood is nice and lite] 

PIVOT: *However, your program is quite young compared to the more established film schools. This is super exciting but I do have some questions....

*[uh-oh, your bringing out the tuff questions now. Anticipate a raised eyebrow from your interviewer, but don't fear, it's all how you position your question. Watch your tone your here.] 

HARD QUESTIONS: *

What resources will the school provide post-graduation to help ensure student success? 
Since the alumni network is not that large, what opportunities will the school provide to make industry connections?
Are there opportunities to collaborate with students from other institutions, either here or abroad?


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 21, 2017)

We didn't get in so, does it even matter anymore? LOL....

We don't know if we got waitlisted tho lol


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

icygee said:


> You know what I hope you have a blessed day. I hope you hear back from a school today! It's a great feeling.


 LOOOOL I'm here for this gif


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> I'm small and new, but I don't think there's anything wrong with asking a question based in the idea that Operator had in mind. That is, every prospective student should be able to understand what sets one school apart from another. It's not that much different from the school doing the same with students.
> 
> "Why should we select this student over another...."
> "Why should we select one school over another...."
> ...


good point


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 21, 2017)

icygee said:


> You know what I hope you have a blessed day. I hope you hear back from a school today! It's a great feeling.



Where did you get accepted?


----------



## Operator (Mar 21, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> Maybe I'm misreading this chain but I thought the question was asked in @Operator's Feirstein interview. In which case, I think it's totally fair to ask a brand new program what they have to offer and what's their differentiating factor. Now that question could rub some interviewers the wrong way. Yet delivered with tact, you can certainly ask really provocative questions, as long as the question and proceeding convo do not feel tense and combative.
> 
> So for a school like Feirstein, I might present that in the most conversational manner. I like this approach: Compliment + Pivot + Hard Question
> 
> ...


I asked Columbia and Feirstein the same question....the only answer Feirstein gave me was they're located in NYC and have brand new equipment, and said they don't help with internships when I asked about that. Columbia told me they focus on story telling and a lot of their students get internships during the years they attend that usually lead to full time employment. Feirstein were the ones who seemed a bit pissed off at that question over Skype. Columbia did not, unless they were playing nice, although, Columbia seemed very eager to talk about it as well. I should have clarified that. My bad.


----------



## Operator (Mar 21, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> We didn't get in so, does it even matter anymore? LOL....
> 
> We don't know if we got waitlisted tho lol


I'm still waiting to hear back from Columbia College Chicago. I can't go off the spread sheet for that once since the creative producing program got extended until the end of the month. If I get into that one, I'll be moving to Stabby McStabtown or Bustacap Inyoassville depending what part of the city I can afford. Maybe I should invest in a bullet proof vest. O.O


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

Operator said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back from Columbia College Chicago. I can't go off the spread sheet for that once since the creative producing program got extended until the end of the month. If I get into that one, I'll be moving to Stabby McStabtown or Bustacap Inyoassville depending what part of the city I can afford. Maybe I should invest in a bullet proof vest. O.O


Which school got extended? Columbia in NYC or Columbia college Chicago?


----------



## HBG (Mar 21, 2017)

Operator said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back from Columbia College Chicago. I can't go off the spread sheet for that once since the creative producing program got extended until the end of the month. If I get into that one, I'll be moving to Stabby McStabtown or Bustacap Inyoassville depending what part of the city I can afford. Maybe I should invest in a bullet proof vest. O.O


Not nice, friend.



Ashley said:


> Which school got extended? Columbia in NYC or Columbia college Chicago?


He said Columbia College Chicago. And to be honest with you, I really don't like the procedure of admittance with these MFA programs. Admitted students got calls, but we have no email or written proof for almost two weeks. For example, I applied to Tisch and their application deadline was in November, and I still haven't gotten word back. Their results are different time/dates for every single applicant.


----------



## Operator (Mar 21, 2017)

Columbia College Chicago MFA in Creative Producing was extended until March 31st. 
Jack just emailed me. I'm waitlisted.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

HBG said:


> Not nice, friend.
> 
> 
> He said Columbia College Chicago. And to be honest with you, I really don't like the procedure of admittance with these MFA programs. Admitted students got calls, but we have no email or written proof for almost two weeks. For example, I applied to Tisch and their application deadline was in November, and I still haven't gotten word back. Their results are different time/dates for every single applicant.


Hmmmm


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

Operator said:


> Columbia College Chicago MFA in Creative Producing was extended until March 31st.
> Jack just emailed me. I'm waitlisted.


Wait waitlisted...well it's not a rejection!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

Operator said:


> Columbia College Chicago MFA in Creative Producing was extended until March 31st.
> Jack just emailed me. I'm waitlisted.


Wait waitlisted for Columbia Chicago? Or NYC lol..my bad I'm so tired today


----------



## Operator (Mar 21, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Wait waitlisted...well it's not a rejection!


Jack said that people who are waitlisted often end up getting in.


----------



## Operator (Mar 21, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Wait waitlisted for Columbia Chicago? Or NYC lol..my bad I'm so tired today


Columbia University. 
I emailed him yesterday because I was tired of waiting...he said waitlist and rejection notices will go out this week.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

Operator said:


> Jack said that people who are waitlisted often end up getting in.


So jack emailed you today?


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

Operator said:


> Columbia University.
> I emailed him yesterday because I was tired of waiting...he said waitlist and rejection notices will go out this week.


Can you show us the email? If you don't mind


----------



## Operator (Mar 21, 2017)

Ashley said:


> Can you show us the email? If you don't mind


----------



## Operator (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

Operator said:


> View attachment 626


okay cool cool


----------



## senhorjose (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi all - acceptance calls for screenwriting and directing have begun. Eric just called me a few minutes ago. Good luck to all applicants!


----------



## fayelll (Mar 21, 2017)

senhorjose said:


> Hi all - acceptance calls for screenwriting and directing have begun. Eric just called me a few minutes ago. Good luck to all applicants!





Oh my god i am so nervous now... Hopefully I can get the call.


----------



## jojoe (Mar 21, 2017)

senhorjose said:


> Hi all - acceptance calls for screenwriting and directing have begun. Eric just called me a few minutes ago. Good luck to all applicants!


Congrats!  Was Eric also your interviewer?


----------



## freshandcoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey guys! Just got a call from Eric Mendelson! Around 8:20pm! Accepted for Screenwriting/Directing   

 I almost didn't take the call.... it was an unknown #ID that said Atlanta, GA. So for anyone getting odd calls, PICK EM UP!
GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

Operator said:


> View attachment 626





freshandcoy said:


> Hey guys! Just got a call from Eric Mendelson! Around 8:20pm! Accepted for Screenwriting/Directing
> 
> I almost didn't take the call.... it was an unknown #ID that said Atlanta, GA. So for anyone getting odd calls, PICK EM UP!
> GOOD LUCK !!!


yayy!


----------



## senhorjose (Mar 21, 2017)

jojoe said:


> Congrats!  Was Eric also your interviewer?



Thanks! I didn't interview w Eric but with Sameh and Jamal.


----------



## glebski (Mar 21, 2017)

Got a call from Eric around 6 pm today. I am in! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 21, 2017)

glebski said:


> Got a call from Eric around 6 pm today. I am in! Good luck everyone!



yay!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats to everyone that got in!


----------



## glebski (Mar 22, 2017)

Ashley said:


> yay!





Patrick Clement said:


> Congrats to everyone that got in!



Thank you, Patrick!


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 22, 2017)

I got waitlisted!


----------



## Operator (Mar 22, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> I got waitlisted!


Same. But being notified by the end of summer doesn't doesn't sit well with me. That's too little notice for me to pack up and move across the country.


----------



## jojoe (Mar 22, 2017)

Does anyone know if more calls were going out today, or were they all made yesterday (writing/directing)? I know they usually span a few days making them, but I'm surprised we haven't seen any more today.


----------



## SonnyP (Mar 22, 2017)

Long time lurker, but first time poster.  I got the admittance call from Eric today, and I am in!  I am still waiting on financial aid info, and a few other schools, but this was a big one on my list.  I really loved the visit and the professors... it's going to be a tough call.  Congratulations guys!


----------



## Zeno (Mar 23, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who got in so far. Long time lurker and first time poster too. Figured it was about time I pay it forward. Added my info to the spreadsheets and now this reply. Interviewed for Screenwriting/Directing at Columbia University a few weeks ago and also curious about the acceptance calls. See a few folks were called on Tuesday and now SonnyP was yesterday. Based on that info, today would be day three of a traditionally three day span of acceptance calls (based on previous spreadsheets). Should add: called admissions today and they said official notification will be this Friday or Monday. So, those who are waitlisted or denied will know soon.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 24, 2017)

Admissions department just offered that they are still waiting for the Film department to make all the acceptance calls before they roll out across-the-board official notifications for Screenwriting/Directing. They say "maybe" early next week that they jump in with official final decisions. In other words, all is still in play and possible.


----------



## jojoe (Mar 27, 2017)

Wow I'm surprised by the lack of action from writers/directors on this board. I wonder if it was just a weak year for forum users, or if admissions is still not done?


----------



## icygee (Mar 27, 2017)

Got the ding email from Columbia for Screenwriting/Directing once again because of my "age." Los Angeles, here I come.

Also: if you have Gmail be sure to check your *Promotions *tab (or just go directly to the application portal to check for a Status Update)


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 27, 2017)

Because of your age?


----------



## jojoe (Mar 27, 2017)

icygee said:


> Got the ding email from Columbia for Screenwriting/Directing once again because of my "age." Los Angeles, here I come.
> 
> Also: if you have Gmail be sure to check your *Promotions *tab (or just go directly to the application portal to check for a Status Update)


Wait were you rejected? Sorry to hear. What's your age?


----------



## icygee (Mar 27, 2017)

jojoe said:


> Wait were you rejected? Sorry to hear. What's your age?


Yes, sorry I've made a habit of using law school lingo. I'm 23.

They made a hubbaballoo when I interviewed for Fall 2015 about how young I was and even brought it up again with a handwritten note to accompany my WL that year. Basically that the talent is there but not the lived experiences.

cc: @SaltyDornishman


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 27, 2017)

icygee said:


> Yes, sorry I've made a habit of using law school lingo. I'm 23.
> 
> They made a hubbaballoo when I interviewed for Fall 2015 about how young I was and even brought it up again with a handwritten note to accompany my WL that year. Basically that the talent is there but not the lived experiences.
> 
> cc: @SaltyDornishman




Bye *waves*


----------



## jojoe (Mar 27, 2017)

Does anyone know generally how many students are waitlisted?


----------



## icygee (Mar 27, 2017)

jojoe said:


> Does anyone know generally how many students are waitlisted?


In 2015 there were 6 of us on the forum that were, unsure of the admit rates from the list.


----------



## icygee (Mar 27, 2017)

Christopher Gooley said:


> Bye *waves*


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 27, 2017)

jojoe said:


> Does anyone know generally how many students are waitlisted?



I'm on the waitlist as of now according to the spread it looks like there are 3 of us on the list.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 27, 2017)

icygee said:


> Yes, sorry I've made a habit of using law school lingo. I'm 23.
> 
> They made a hubbaballoo when I interviewed for Fall 2015 about how young I was and even brought it up again with a handwritten note to accompany my WL that year. Basically that the talent is there but not the lived experiences.
> 
> cc: @SaltyDornishman


Well that's lame.


----------



## icygee (Mar 27, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> Well that's lame.


I kinda "get it" but it's whatever, don't wanna be somewhere that's gonna underestimate you. I'll thrive on the West Coast @ LMU.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 27, 2017)

icygee said:


> Yes, sorry I've made a habit of using law school lingo. I'm 23.
> 
> They made a hubbaballoo when I interviewed for Fall 2015 about how young I was and even brought it up again with a handwritten note to accompany my WL that year. Basically that the talent is there but not the lived experiences.
> 
> cc: @SaltyDornishman



I am 19 with a super high GPA, and I have already got into two film festivals(one is not even in student category), but I got rejected by both of my top choices, and the interview I had with USC, the interviewer just said I need more experiences : D


----------



## HBG (Mar 27, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I am 19 with a super high GPA, and I have already got into two film festivals(one is not even in student category), but I got rejected by both of my top choices, and the interview I had with USC, the interviewer just said I need more experiences : D


Yo how are you 19 and applying for MFAs? Wouldn't you have to be at 21 by the time you're graduating you're undergrad? Well, that's if you started school at 17. Just curious.


----------



## lianlee (Mar 27, 2017)

HBG said:


> Yo how are you 19 and applying for MFAs? Wouldn't you have to be at 21 by the time you're graduating you're undergrad? Well, that's if you started school at 17. Just curious.



I am graduating this semester. I went to college when I was 17, and I graduated one year early from my school because I took more than 18 credit hours every semester.


----------



## HBG (Mar 27, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I am graduating this semester. I went to college when I was 17, and I graduated one year early from my school because I took more than 18 credit hours every semester.


Amazing, great job!


----------



## lianlee (Mar 27, 2017)

HBG said:


> Amazing, great job!


Thank you! But it didn't get me anywhere this year, and I actually think they will reject me again if I reapply next year lol


----------



## HBG (Mar 27, 2017)

lianlee said:


> Thank you! But it didn't get me anywhere this year, and I actually think they will reject me again if I reapply next year lol


You know this isn't the first time this has happened, it's actually very frequent. Faculty, regardless of discipline, prefer incoming MFA students to have had travel/work experience. 

I had a professor in undergrad who taught law school, and said they required applicants to have two years of work experiences after their undergraduate and they would rather have you scooping ice cream than working as a paralegal, because "you have more real life experiences and interactions" and that's what they look for with MFAs, more experience than ever. 

Travel, work, experience and write, then try again. If this is what you want, don't stop until you get it!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 30, 2017)

icygee said:


> Got the ding email from Columbia for Screenwriting/Directing once again because of my "age." Los Angeles, here I come.



I'm going to respectfully call shenanigans on this. In our current year we have maybe 5-7 students in the 23-25 yo range. We even had a 22YO I think. 
So I don't have any reason to believe age is a primary deciding factor in admission decision. Although it may be a contributing factor.


----------



## icygee (Mar 30, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I'm going to respectfully call shenanigans on this. In our current year we have maybe 5-7 students in the 23-25 yo range. We even had a 22YO I think.
> So I don't have any reason to believe age is a primary deciding factor in admission decision. Although it may be a contributing factor.


I'm just relaying what I was literally told. I have the note framed somewhere in my stuff from undergrad if you'd like me to dig it out.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Apr 3, 2017)

icygee said:


> I'm just relaying what I was literally told. I have the note framed somewhere in my stuff from undergrad if you'd like me to dig it out.


I think we're all going to have to see that note.


----------



## Zeno (Apr 4, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I think we're all going to have to see that note.



While we are all holding our breath for that note -

I'm curious, Patrick, about being waitlisted at Columbia for the screenwriting/directing program. Understand there is little I can do to hasten the process. You offered in an earlier post that you know many are accepted off the waitlist. I notice eight people here on the google sheets which sounds like a lot but I do know that they have 50 slots a year for that program. I'll probably post about this here but anything you can add? Assume it's just a waiting game. Congrats on your becoming a student there and you seem to have a real affinity for the program.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Apr 5, 2017)

Zeno said:


> While we are all holding our breath for that note -
> 
> I'm curious, Patrick, about being waitlisted at Columbia for the screenwriting/directing program. Understand there is little I can do to hasten the process. You offered in an earlier post that you know many are accepted off the waitlist. I notice eight people here on the google sheets which sounds like a lot but I do know that they have 50 slots a year for that program. I'll probably post about this here but anything you can add? Assume it's just a waiting game. Congrats on your becoming a student there and you seem to have a real affinity for the program.


I think it really is a waiting game. It is prob different each year. Maybe some years there are more people pulled from the waitlist and some less. We can only assume they invite the "high end" numbers for waitlist, because they don't want to be under-enrolled. 

Also, and I've written about this before, for the most part these schools are fighting over the same group of students. I would bet the farm a large portion of accepted students have been accepted to one or more high-level schools. So there will inevitably be students coming off the waitlist. 

You have probably already been put in a ranking system, so all you can do is wait patiently. They pull from the waitlist up to the last minute. 

And I won't necessarily call it an "affinity," although I appreciate the sentiment. I did lots of research in application, made my choice and have tried to make the best out of my time at CU. For me, that's understanding and accepting both its strengths and weaknesses. 

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Zeno (Apr 5, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I think it really is a waiting game. It is prob different each year. Maybe some years there are more people pulled from the waitlist and some less. We can only assume they invite the "high end" numbers for waitlist, because they don't want to be under-enrolled.
> 
> Also, and I've written about this before, for the most part these schools are fighting over the same group of students. I would bet the farm a large portion of accepted students have been accepted to one or more high-level schools. So there will inevitably be students coming off the waitlist.
> 
> ...



Thank you and I gathered as much based on what you said before and my own research. So if not an affinity, more a logical fit? I'm curious about your most recent thoughts on its strengths and weaknesses. You did post something awhile back pertaining to Columbia's great storytelling based program coupled with its not so great production oriented aspects. That the gist? I'm attracted to it being a renowned college and program, it's storytelling focus built off of a unique screenwriting/directing program of talented-collaborative students, and the faculty who are, in large regard, current and relevant filmmakers themselves. And not for nothing, all those student academy and festival awards, and alumni going on to great careers says something. UCLA can't boast that and one grad told me you have to work hard to get mentorship to develop there. Also, I like the idea of bumping into other students who are doing remarkable things in completely different fields which Columbia has in spades. Don't get me wrong: I realize that more than half of what you get out of a programs like these is what you put into them. But if you're willing and able to do so, a place like Columbia seems a good place to actualize things.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Apr 6, 2017)

Zeno said:


> Thank you and I gathered as much based on what you said before and my own research. So if not an affinity, more a logical fit? I'm curious about your most recent thoughts on its strengths and weaknesses. You did post something awhile back pertaining to Columbia's great storytelling based program coupled with its not so great production oriented aspects. That the gist? I'm attracted to it being a renowned college and program, it's storytelling focus built off of a unique screenwriting/directing program of talented-collaborative students, and the faculty who are, in large regard, current and relevant filmmakers themselves. And not for nothing, all those student academy and festival awards, and alumni going on to great careers says something. UCLA can't boast that and one grad told me you have to work hard to get mentorship to develop there. Also, I like the idea of bumping into other students who are doing remarkable things in completely different fields which Columbia has in spades. Don't get me wrong: I realize that more than half of what you get out of a programs like these is what you put into them. But if you're willing and able to do so, a place like Columbia seems a good place to actualize things.


I think those are all great points. Yes, Columbia is not necessarily a "production" school and doesn't have the facilities/equipment of some other schools. Although I think it has sufficient gear, but not great facilities. It is a "story" school after all.

Columbia has a good track record of working professionals and some bigger names and I do think there is a certain type of camaraderie that exists between CU grads. All these MFAs have alumni networks but I can't speak for those.


----------



## kremchi (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello, I'm very new to this site and I'm also on the CU wait list for the Film MFA in Screenwriting/Directing. From my call to the office of admissions, accepted students have to confirm their attendance until April 15. Hopefully that means waitlisted people will get some news earlier than much later.


----------



## Zeno (Apr 13, 2017)

kremchi said:


> Hello, I'm very new to this site and I'm also on the CU wait list for the Film MFA in Screenwriting/Directing. From my call to the office of admissions, accepted students have to confirm their attendance until April 15. Hopefully that means waitlisted people will get some news earlier than much later.


I'm in the same boat kremchi. Waitlisted at Columbia University in Screenwriting/Directing. Also got into Art Center with scholarship. Will likely turn down Art Center because Columbia University is my first choice. It's a gamble. But grad school is so darn expensive that you gotta be at a truly great one to make it worth it. And by the way, April 15 is when both accepted must confirm AND those who want to remain on waitlist must confirm. So, will be the most significant openings right after. Last year they started making new offers on April 27th. Curious, where else did you apply and waitlisted or accepted elsewhere?


----------



## kremchi (Apr 14, 2017)

Zeno said:


> I'm in the same boat kremchi. Waitlisted at Columbia University in Screenwriting/Directing. Also got into Art Center with scholarship. Will likely turn down Art Center because Columbia University is my first choice. It's a gamble. But grad school is so darn expensive that you gotta be at a truly great one to make it worth it. And by the way, April 15 is when both accepted must confirm AND those who want to remain on waitlist must confirm. So, will be the most significant openings right after. Last year they started making new offers on April 27th. Curious, where else did you apply and waitlisted or accepted elsewhere?



Thanks for the new information Zeno! I only applied to another film program at Emerson College and got accepted with a scholarship. Like you Columbia is my top choice. The deadline to confirm acceptance at Emerson is May 1 so I hope we can hear some news before that day. If not, I'll still be on the waitlist but most likely decline Emerson. I haven't completely decided on the last part until I get closer to the deadline. We'll just have to wait with positive thoughts!


----------



## Noteyman (May 7, 2017)

Hello. I'm also on the waitlist for Columbia University in Screenwriting/Directing. Just wanted to check in if anyone on the list has received any offers yet?


----------



## Zeno (May 7, 2017)

Started a separate thread about waitlisters you might check out. Nevertheless, most of us are on a Columbia University Film MFA waitlist like you are, Noteyman. Talking to mr. wanderer, Christopher Gooley, and Tristan, they have yet to report movement. I know two others who removed themselves from the producing and screenwriting/directing waitlist, respectively. And the google tracking sheets reveal nada. Deadline for deposit for those accepted and to stay on wait list was April 15th. Last year a person or two was contacted off the waitlist for screenwriting/directing the last week of April. This year, it's quiet. Least, on here. Maybe most people on the screenwriting/directing wait list (or accepted) aren't aware of film school.org. Could be given the fact that there are roughly 50 spots for screenwriting/directing and no where near that many folks who self report here. BTW, I would recommend writing a formal letter of cont'd interest if you haven't as the admissions office was encouraging about doing so. Here's a good link about it (undergrad but applicable): Sample Letters of Continued Interest for Waitlisted Students I'm on the screenwriting/directing waitlist too.


----------



## Noteyman (May 7, 2017)

Zeno said:


> Started a separate thread about waitlisters you might check out. Nevertheless, most of us are on a Columbia University Film MFA waitlist like you are, Noteyman. Talking to mr. wanderer, Christopher Gooley, and Tristan, they have yet to report movement. I know two others who removed themselves from the producing and screenwriting/directing waitlist, respectively. And the google tracking sheets reveal nada. Deadline for deposit for those accepted and to stay on wait list was April 15th. Last year a person or two was contacted off the waitlist for screenwriting/directing the last week of April. This year, it's quiet. Least, on here. Maybe most people on the screenwriting/directing wait list (or accepted) aren't aware of film school.org. Could be given the fact that there are roughly 50 spots for screenwriting/directing and no where near that many folks who self report here. BTW, I would recommend writing a formal letter of cont'd interest if you haven't as the admissions office was encouraging about doing so. Here's a good link about it (undergrad but applicable): Sample Letters of Continued Interest for Waitlisted Students I'm on the screenwriting/directing waitlist too.



Thanks Zeno. Just posted on the thread. 
BTW Do they normally contact you back when they received your Continued Interest letter? I've sent mine in back in April.


----------



## Zeno (May 7, 2017)

Noteyman said:


> Thanks Zeno. Just posted on the thread.
> BTW Do they normally contact you back when they received your Continued Interest letter? I've sent mine in back in April.





Noteyman said:


> Thanks Zeno. Just posted on the thread.
> BTW Do they normally contact you back when they received your Continued Interest letter? I've sent mine in back in April.


You're on the ball. Hesitated to send anything because of the strict no additional materials policy they espoused. Double checked weeks after officially signing onto the waitlist and they surprisingly offered that continued interest letters are okay. I sent mine two weeks ago and have heard nothing. That's not surprising. These admissions committees are like papal conclaves deciding on a new pope. You only know when they're good and damn ready to send up the official smoke signal.


----------



## Noteyman (May 7, 2017)

Zeno said:


> You're on the ball. Hesitated to send anything because of the strict no additional materials policy they espoused. Double checked weeks after and they said continued interest letters are okay. I sent mine two weeks ago and have heard nothing. That's not surprising. These admissions committees are like papal conclaves deciding on a new pope. You only know when they're good and damn ready to send up the smoke signal.



That's a great comparison!


----------



## Noteyman (May 7, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I think those are all great points. Yes, Columbia is not necessarily a "production" school and doesn't have the facilities/equipment of some other schools. Although I think it has sufficient gear, but not great facilities. It is a "story" school after all.
> 
> Columbia has a good track record of working professionals and some bigger names and I do think there is a certain type of camaraderie that exists between CU grads. All these MFAs have alumni networks but I can't speak for those.



Hi Patrick. I've just read your post and I'm a little curious. How much do they teach you about production at Columbia?


----------



## Zeno (May 8, 2017)

Just contacted the admissions assistant at the school of the arts and she said no one has been contacted off the waitlist. Also, wouldn't say if anyone had dropped out of the running. And they added that that was all that they are at liberty to disclose and the admissions office will make contact as necessary.


----------



## Patrick Clement (May 9, 2017)

Noteyman said:


> Hi Patrick. I've just read your post and I'm a little curious. How much do they teach you about production at Columbia?


I'd say it was minimal. Although I came in with significant production experience. Someone with no experience might feel differently. 
But I can say for sure that Columbia is not a school that focuses on set work, equipment or facilities. When we screen exercises there is often little discussion about technical stuff. More like story and emotive camera work. That's my experience.


----------



## Patrick Clement (May 9, 2017)

BTW everyone...

Congratulations on people who got in! And if you didn't...don't give up! 
At Columbia we shoot a larger second-year project as we move into our thesis years. 
Well, I am shooting mine June 5-12 in/around Great Barrington, MA, traveling up from NYC. 

If any incoming students, NYC based applicants or Western MA applicants/accepted students are interested in working on a Columbia MFA set please send me a PM!


----------



## Boethius (May 19, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> So I don't have any reason to believe age is a primary deciding factor in admission decision. Although it may be a contributing factor.



I agree; I can see age being a contributing factor, but we had a 21-year-old in my incoming class. It's not an absolute.


----------



## Noteyman (May 20, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> I'd say it was minimal. Although I came in with significant production experience. Someone with no experience might feel differently.
> But I can say for sure that Columbia is not a school that focuses on set work, equipment or facilities. When we screen exercises there is often little discussion about technical stuff. More like story and emotive camera work. That's my experience.



Thank you for your reply. 
Best of luck on your coming shoot!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm finally catching up on reading all of these posts. (I had a backlog of 900+ unread) Congrats to everyone! Be sure to come back to the site to share your experience at the school after attending for a while. 

I hope everyone found the site helpful!


----------

